# Beteg Kezelő Szoba Idegeneknek tilos a belépés



## Melitta (2006 Február 4)

Talalkozo a zuhanyzo elott m.o. ido szerint este 6 kor.Canadai szerint delben.
Aki nem jon Csocsike kenyszerzubonyba elovezeti.:mrgreen:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 4)

Betojtunk betojtunk , egy kis kezelestol?
Pedig mar a sokkolot a hidegvizes zuhanyt , a beonto slagot elokeszitettem.
Jo lesz ha befejezzuk a vallasos dolgokat mielott valamelyik muszlim igazhitu barbar a sejhajunkba nem dug egy bombat.
A legjobb ha visszaterunk az eredeti szabalyunkhoz hogy nem foglalkozunk vallassal,mert art a szepsegunknek.
Igen erdekes volt szamomra mas megkozelitesbe latni a dolgokat de valahogy elfelejtitek,hogy egy velemeny az nem azt jelenti hogy kovetendo vagy mert mar reg irtak az hiba nelkuli.
ELment a tematol nagyon sok minden mert az ezoterika sem a bibliarol szol, na meg a szellemek vilaga se.
A biblia magyarazata sem kepzelheto el ugy hogy aki az eletet teszi ra az ne sertodjon meg, mert semmmi ujat vagy uj tudomanyos tetelt nem vesz be a gyomra.
Nem szeretnek vitat, se veszekedest emiatt.
Mivel ezek a topicok komoly hozzaszolasokkal birnak keretik ide leirni mi legyen a jovoben veluk.
Bezarjuk
Nem megyunk at vitazni a masik topicjaba
Nem foglalkozunk egyaltalan vallasos vagy arra utalo temakkal.
Nem keverjuk a temakat szigoruan a cimhez ragaszkodva irunk.
Nem velemenyezunk csak kerdezunk. 
stb.
Ide lehet irni es ahogy dontotok ugy lesz.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 4)

Ahoz kepest hogy a szabajzat kimondja , hogy nem vallunk, egymas hitet, hitetlenseget tiszteletben tartjuk, kicsit kezdett elharapodzni a vita. Szoval mindenki mars a topicjaba azatan majd a kedves kozonseg oda megy ahova akar. Ne bacuk man el ezt az oldalt is please


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 4)

csocsike írta:


> Ahoz kepest hogy a szabajzat kimondja , hogy nem vallunk, egymas hitet, hitetlenseget tiszteletben tartjuk, kicsit kezdett elharapodzni a vita. Szoval mindenki mars a topicjaba azatan majd a kedves kozonseg oda megy ahova akar. Ne bacuk man el ezt az oldalt is please


 
Egyetertunk.


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 4)

Nana! Ha en nem mehetek at az egyik korterembol a masikba annak nem lesz jovege.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 4)

Persze , hogy rosz vege lesz, megruglak:33: Szerinted mi lenne a megoldas, a rugason kivul? usselek is?:7:


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 4)

Mifele zsarnoksag ez itt megtiltani a betegeknek a jarkalast. Kulomben is itt orultek vannak tehat azt mondunk amit akarunk. Mit csinasz ha nem teccik? Dilihazba viszel?:22:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 4)

A, nem, a bankarod es en , kozos csaladlatogatast rendezunk, egy sroghuzoval es egy bodon forro katranyal meg egy zacsko golyostollal . Marha hulyen fogsz kinezni:7: :``:


----------



## Judit (2006 Február 5)

Na, hát én itt állok a betegkezelő szoba elött és sehun senki!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 5)

Judit ! pszt ....en itt bujkalok es figyelem , hogy ki jon kezelesre . Azt sem tudom , hogy a "kezelok" mirol beszelnek . Talan ok az apoltak ? Azt mar hallottam , hogy a dilihazban egy apolt sem ismeri el , hogy O a bolond .;-)


----------



## Judit (2006 Február 5)

FiFike írta:


> Judit ! Azt mar hallottam , hogy a dilihazban egy apolt sem ismeri el , hogy O a bolond .;-)


 
No ezt szeretném én tisztázni. Természetesen tudom, hogy _én_ nem vagyok bolond....csak megfigyelni vagyok itt (egy hang mindig ezt súgja a fejemben). De hol vannak a kezelők?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 5)

Szerintem a zartosztalyon


----------



## andika (2006 Február 5)

Be is zárták a kezelőt?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 5)

nem zartunk be, Judit is varja erfestere a jelentkezoket.
A remaj van veluk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 5)

Nalam vendeg van a pinceben en azzal szorakozom. :111: Megjott a Niagara folyo es benezett . Most hordom ki vodorrel:111:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 5)

ulj be a csonakodba akkor nem sulyedsz el.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 5)

Csocsike motorizalnod kell magadat ! Szivattyu aztan szivhatjuk vagy b...hatjuk ? ;-)


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 6)

Most akkor ki itt a beteg? És ki kezel és kit? Hogy is van ez?
Jah! már értem! A Csöcsit kell kezelni, mert meglátogatta a Niagara és víziszonya van. Gyorsan a mentőöveeeet! Hozzááátoook mááár! Kitarás Csöcsike jövünk, csak egy kicsit még alszik mindenki. De KITARTÁÁÁÁS!!!!:lol:

Pussz! Szami


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)




----------



## pitti (2006 Február 6)

Kivert a viz mi?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)

Latom irigy vagy Nagy szarazsag idejen fogsz te meg sirva konyorogni, de nem adok


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)




----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 6)

Kattingatok a csatolt kepre de sehun semmi :-(
Pitti irta :


> Kivert a viz mi?


kiverte ? ki hat ..... a hazabol ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 6)

Most eskudozik az uj prime minister !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 6)

Csoborbol vodorbe. Ha a valasztasoknak valami gyakorlati haszna volna a nep reszere, rogton betiltanak:,,:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Az biztos. Minden ami egy kicsit is jó nagyon gyorsan megszüntetik.

De, hogy megváltoztál Csöcsike! Nem mondod, hogy a Niagara ilyeket tud? És micsoda kedves zöld vendéget hozott neked? Nahát!  
"...hány békát kell megcsókolnom,
míg egy királyfi lesz a csókból?..." (Jazz+Az, Békaperspektíva) :shock:

Na akkor igyunk a fiatalságodra! :5: :222:

Pussz! Szami


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Joreggelt , lehet nekemesni


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Jó reggelt a korán kelőknek!

Ezt a lelkesedést  !
Gondolod, hogy még hiszek a mesékben? Ki kell, hogy ábrándítsalak.
Majd egyszer, ha erre jársz kapsz egy igazit, olyan barátit az arcocskádra. Addig is. :..:

Pussz! Szami


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Es addig itt fogok megbekulni? Igazi no. Inkabb ne legyek kiralyfi de nyomjatok man valami cuppanosat a homlokomra, es ne a vc pumpa legyen:444:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

O.K. baby!
Dobtam egy puszit! Meg van?

Pussz!Pussz!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

O shit, nem tudtam miaz es elhajoltam . Kerek megegyet.. Nem kell tuzes vasalloba csomagolni


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Nem vagy te kissé telhetetlen?
Na most jól figyelj, mert megy! Cuppp!

Puszi!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Meggyutt most csong a fulem, pedig en csucsoritettem


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Akkor mostmár hallod a Szirének zenéjét is. Te kis Királyfi! "...királyfi lett a csókból..." 

Pussz! Szami


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)




----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

:88:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Latod? Pont olyan fogsotrom van mint az Efinek es a disznonak


----------



## andika (2006 Február 7)

Nagy változás a békából disznó lett,Szamikám rendezd mán le ennek a állatkának a sorsát,hadd elgyen királyfi!


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

A disznóét látom a képen, az Efiét is. De már megbocsáss Neked éppen csukva van a szád és kezd görbülőre állni, mert nem tudod kinyitni az üveget.


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Látod nem is akar ez a Csöcsike Királyfi lenni. Folyton csak malackodik itten nekünk! Még ilyet? Szerinted mit csináljunk vele? Végre kitombolhatjuk magunkat rajta. Juhéjjjjj! Hihihi! :mrgreen: Nem gondolod?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Persze, mert en egy aranyos baba vagyok es meg palinkas kenyeret sem adtok es az uveggel sem segit senki , de majd en elintezem, elvegre ferfimunka


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Persze már megint leinnád magad a sárga földig! Mi? Folyton csak a Pia :111: , meg a nők :cici: :butt: és az Internet:444: !


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

nem lesz ez egy kicsit sok Neked egyszerre?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Hat, fenykoromban bizony nem lett volna sok, ma mar csak borozgatok abbol sem sokat, de ha meglatom a Pittit akkor palinka, mert maskepp nem birom elviselni a latvanyt


----------



## andika (2006 Február 7)

A nőkről meg már nem is beszélsz?


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Aha!
Annyira borzasztó lenne közelről?
Na akkor csak tancikálj és zenélj tovább, Drága!


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Tudod, az új topic lesz. Ifjúkori bujálkodásaim címmel.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

andika írta:


> A nőkről meg már nem is beszélsz?


 


Uribeka nem beszel ilyesmirol


----------



## andika (2006 Február 7)

Hanem?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Te kinek dolgozol?


----------



## andika (2006 Február 7)

A környezetvédőknak.A békák szexuális élete a téma és a túl szaporodás lehetősége.Lebuktam.Kelep!


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Ő minden titkok őrzője! Szerinted Csöcsi?


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Apám! Ez a nőci képes volt lebuktatni saját magát.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 7)

Szerinte is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)




----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Pedig próbáltam falazni Neki! Erre tessék!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Aranyos vereb


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Ő Csőrike!
Csak nehogy összekeverd, amikor túl sokat iszol. Akkor most Csöri, vagy...Csöcsi? Izééé...! Nem is tudooommmm...


----------



## andika (2006 Február 7)

Engeded el a nayakamat!Leharapom a fejedet!


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Ez az Andika! Ne hagyd magad!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Bele pusztulok ebbe a nobe


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Melyikbe? Te Édes! :00:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Mikor melyikbe


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Ez tetszik!


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Azért Te sem vagy Semmi Csöcsike! :wink:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 7)

Hanem Valami(ki)!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Meggyotort testem bedobom a kozosbe Folaldozom magam Ha hagyjak:..:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Most egy kicsit békén hagyunk. Egyszerre csak egy kezelés aztán majd folytathatjuk. Most menj és kezeld le a kutyusod is. Neki is szüksége lesz rá.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 7)

csocsike írta:


> Meggyotort testem bedobom a kozosbe Folaldozom magam Ha hagyjak:..:


 
az tetszene,mi?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Hat, bibelodnek, vacakolnak egy kicsit


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Aha, persze!!! Majd el is hisszük. Mi?


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Andika! Szerinted melyiknem nem tetszene?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Itt van nektek perverz beka


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Te tényleg az vagy! Perverz Breki! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

:d


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

Latom itt megy az elo-utokezeles


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

Egont kellene beutalni egy altalanos meregtelenitesre ;-)


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 23)

Ingyen van???


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

A főnővér még fejbe is vág a húsdarálójával. Minden ingyenes, ha van BéNyuSzeVi TAJ-kártyád :lol:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

Efike pszt ..... nem veletlenul csalom szombaton a torontoi M.H.ba ;-) Poor Peterezunk ...dzsin-dzsin dzsingiszkan .......


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Szerintem kötözd meg, húzz a fejére egy fülhallgatót és töltsd meg a búráját Kordával. :twisted: Ne félj, nem mondom meg neki, hogy mire készülsz.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

Eloszor lekelni kell a burat , kiszabaditani a gonoszt ...erre jo a lavoros


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Elég, ha a fejére teszed Rezgő Nyárfát, szétreped a búrája :twisted:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

Most hallom allergias a kedves Egon es megsugta , hogy mire


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Nahát ! Még a legkellemesebb illatokra is allegóriás ?


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 23)

Van 1-2 palpusztais papirom a talonban ;-)


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 23)

Mire ide erek a betegunk elmenekult?


----------



## Egon (2006 Március 23)

Nem funny:cry:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 23)

Csak nem Te vagy Egon a beutalt? Ne felj nem fog fajni


----------



## Judit (2006 Július 30)

adhatom én az érzéstelenítőt?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

Egont elhantoltuk, elkestel***


----------



## Judit (2006 Július 30)




----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

Sajnos , ez van. Turelmi ido lejart.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

Tessék mondani gyóóógyszer osztás hánykor van?


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 7)

tibi írta:


> Tessék mondani gyóóógyszer osztás hánykor van?


Ma önkiszolgálás van a svédasztalnál, mert a személyzet sztrájkol a konvergenciacsomag miatt.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

Efike írta:


> Ma önkiszolgálás van a svédasztalnál, mert a személyzet sztrájkol a konvergenciacsomag miatt.


akkor szüreeeet,nekem a nyugiból duplát haggyatoook


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 7)

tibi írta:


> akkor szüreeeet,nekem a nyugiból duplát haggyatoook


 

Mar csak beontes van , mert az Efi mindent folfalt, a hashajtot is


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

ááááá,akkor kihagyooooom


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 7)

tibi írta:


> ááááá,akkor kihagyooooom


 
ne hagyd ki, mert ez orális pálinka beöntés!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 7)

mikigyerek írta:


> ne hagyd ki, mert ez orális pálinka beöntés!


 

Ez mindent elkotyog Gereb


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

mikigyerek írta:


> ne hagyd ki, mert ez orális pálinka beöntés!


jaaaaaa?Az persze mááás,akkor duplán kérek Megyek úgy tenni,mintha dolgoznék,de igyekszem vissza,astala vista


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 7)

Kopp. kopp...bejöhetek? Az orális pálinka beöntés jó a fogászatra? Félek...


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 7)

Ne félj,de a pálesz jó a fogra,elötte és utána is.
szoritunk neked,jó?


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 7)

Jó és puszi, bárcsak már holnapután lenne...


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

Rozina írta:


> Jó és puszi, bárcsak már holnapután lenne...


Rozi,jó,de csak utánna,viszont akkor fél liter


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

andika;..... a pálesz jó a fogra,elötte és utána is......


- enni úgysem tudsz a szép színes goyo bi sokk ból, mert Efi színvakságot színlelve az összeset megette8) 8)


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 7)

Rozina írta:


> Jó és puszi, bárcsak már holnapután lenne...


 

csak holnaputánmész?És most fáj?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

Szia nővagyOK!

Jó lett a frizurád


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

Csillag írta:


> Szia nővagyOK!
> 
> Jó lett a frizurád


 

áááhhh, dehogy... meg vok kopasztva... rám sem ismernél


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

Csillag írta:


> Szia nővagyOK!
> 
> Jó lett a frizurád


Valóban,olyan sugárzóan napos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 7)

nővagyOK írta:


> áááhhh, dehogy... meg vok kopasztva... rám sem ismernél


Már meg az a baj? Hát te akartál rövid frizurát


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 7)

nővagyOK írta:


> andika;..... a pálesz jó a fogra,elötte és utána is......
> 
> 
> - enni úgysem tudsz a szép színes goyo bi sokk ból, mert Efi színvakságot színlelve az összeset megette8) 8)


 

Tudom,énis azt irtam a Rozinak!


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

tibi írta:


> Valóban,olyan sugárzóan napos


 

ja, és a szempillám majdnem hosszabb a hajamnál


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 7)

Tibi! Fél litertől a fogászat után mehetek gyomormosásra ...


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

nővagyOK írta:


> ja, és a szempillám majdnem hosszabb a hajamnál


naggggyon szexiiii


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 7)

Rozina írta:


> Tibi! Fél litertől a fogászat után mehetek gyomormosásra ...


áááááá,oda már nem tudsz MENNI


----------



## Katalina (2006 Augusztus 7)

Csillag írta:


> Már meg az a baj? Hát te akartál rövid frizurát


 

noyó, de nem ENNYIRE !!!


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 7)

Tibi, igaz.


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 8)

Nos, nem is volt olyan félelmetes a fogdokinál, csak sajna, még menni kell máskor is. Pálesz beöntés elmaradt...


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 8)

Mit csináltak?


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 8)

Andika, csak egyet húztak, aztán majd jön a következő, sajna.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 8)

ÓÓÓÓ te szegéyn!De utána szép leszel nem?azért csinálod,?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

AAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! Mind a 32 folul van


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 8)

Csocsike! Holvan már az a 32?!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Ha sokaig huzogatjak akkor kis zacskoban a polcon. En is ott tartom lassan.


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 8)

A bölcsességfogamat én is őrizgettem, míg egy költözködés alkalmával eltünt. Mondjuk a bölcsességemből azért maradt valami...  ha más nem tapasztalat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Az utobbival jartal jobban


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 8)

Andika, szép csak a fogam lesz, remélem.


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 8)




----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 8)

Rozina írta:


> Andika, szép csak a fogam lesz, remélem.


 

akkor meg türelem,megéri!Utána viszont mosoly ezerrel!!!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 9)

andika írta:


> akkor meg türelem,megéri!Utána viszont mosoly ezerrel!!!!


Tájékoztatásul közölném,hogy nekem is bolti fogaim vannak,tán öt ha igazi 
Azóta viszont csövestül rágom a kukoricát:00:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 9)

Nekem viszont mind eredeti és kb 5 hiányzik, az sem látható helyen :


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 9)

Efike írta:


> Nekem viszont mind eredeti és kb 5 hiányzik, az sem látható helyen :


Viszont ha az enyém kivehető lenne,akkor meg tudnám harapni a saját senekem,illetve fütyörészve tudnék fogat mosni Így viszont úgy beragasztották,hogy még a korábban emlegetett vacső is lecsorbulna az ábrázatomról.Na?:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 9)

Az ötből ami hiányzik, kettőt sk húztam ki, kis ujjaimmal megcsippentettem, megcsavartam, megrántottam és káromkodtam, de kijött :lol:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 9)

Efike írta:


> Az ötből ami hiányzik, kettőt sk húztam ki, kis ujjaimmal megcsippentettem, megcsavartam, megrántottam és káromkodtam, de kijött :lol:


mazochista


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 9)

Is. De vedd figyelembe az üzenetértékét amit Pixinek szántam. Vasból vannak az újjaim és meg fogom fogni a torkát :lol:


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 9)

Efike írta:


> Is. De vedd figyelembe az üzenetértékét amit Pixinek szántam. Vasból vannak az újjaim és meg fogom fogni a torkát :lol:


És akkor ezek szerint,örülhet ha csak a torkát?


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 9)

Efike írta:


> Is. De vedd figyelembe az üzenetértékét amit Pixinek szántam. Vasból vannak az újjaim és meg fogom fogni a torkát :lol:


 
akkor nagyon vigyázz a pisilésnél, mert könnyen berozsdásodhatnak!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 9)

mikigyerek írta:


> akkor nagyon vigyázz a pisilésnél, mert könnyen berozsdásodhatnak!


Vigyázok. A tövit fogom és nem a végét. Ez nálad ugyanaz


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 9)

Efike látta mikigyerekét??? Vagy mindenki magából indul ki?


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 10)

Hova jutottunk a fogamtól? Hova jutunk, ha nőgyogyóhoz megyek...?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 10)

A nem, egyutt jarnak pisilni


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 10)

Efike írta:


> Vigyázok. A tövit fogom és nem a végét. Ez nálad ugyanaz


ez igaz de húsz centi széles a kézfejem!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Aha, ez nekem is gond


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 10)

Fiúk! Nem a méret a lényeg!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 10)

Aha  Ez olyan fajdalomdij


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Rozina írta:


> Fiúk! Nem a méret a lényeg!


Rozina ez több esetben sem igaz,szerintem.Mert nálunk férfiaknál adott esetben egy prosztata vizsgálatnál mááár nem mindegy,azért arra meg külön kíváncsi vagyok,ha egy pasinak mondjuk izgis állapotban 3,2 cm-es,akkor őszinte lenne-e a csaj mosolya:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 10)

tibi írta:


> Rozina ez több esetben sem igaz,szerintem.Mert nálunk férfiaknál adott esetben egy prosztata vizsgálatnál mááár nem mindegy,azért arra meg külön kíváncsi vagyok,ha egy pasinak mondjuk izgis állapotban 3,2 cm-es,akkor őszinte lenne-e a csaj mosolya:4:


Már nem tudom, hogy hol olvastam, de állitólag 1,6 cm-el ki lehet elégiteni egy nőt. Csak azt nem tudom, hogyan


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 10)

Efike írta:


> Már nem tudom, hogy hol olvastam, de állitólag 1,6 cm-el ki lehet elégiteni egy nőt. Csak azt nem tudom, hogyan


Szerintem akkor élvez a csaj,ha a pasi abba fejezi:4:


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Augusztus 10)

Efike írta:


> Már nem tudom, hogy hol olvastam, de állitólag 1,6 cm-el ki lehet elégiteni egy nőt. Csak azt nem tudom, hogyan


biztos hosszabbítót használ.én ezt el nem hiszem.Szerintem használja a nyelvét,ha el nem koptatta már.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 10)

tibi írta:


> Rozina ez több esetben sem igaz,szerintem.Mert nálunk férfiaknál adott esetben egy prosztata vizsgálatnál mááár nem mindegy,azért arra meg külön kíváncsi vagyok,ha egy pasinak mondjuk izgis állapotban 3,2 cm-es,akkor őszinte lenne-e a csaj mosolya:4:


 A mosolya biztos őszine lenne, úgy röhögne gondolom


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 11)

Efike írta:


> Már nem tudom, hogy hol olvastam, de állitólag 1,6 cm-el ki lehet elégiteni egy nőt. Csak azt nem tudom, hogyan



hát ha az 1,6 cm az egy 5kg-os aranyrúd magassága, akkor igen! ettől bármelyik nő kielégül!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

mikigyerek írta:


> hát ha az 1,6 cm az egy 5kg-os aranyrúd magassága, akkor igen! ettől bármelyik nő kielégül!


 

Megtalaltad a G -pontot


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 11)

Efike írta:


> Már nem tudom, hogy hol olvastam, de állitólag 1,6 cm-el ki lehet elégiteni egy nőt. Csak azt nem tudom, hogyan


próbáld ki, de csak ha gyorsan tudsz futni...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 11)

mikigyerek írta:


> akkor nagyon vigyázz a pisilésnél, mert könnyen berozsdásodhatnak!


Efinek már a fegyvere is rozsdás. De ennek is megvannak az előnyei, ő már fegyverviselési engedély nélkül közlekedhet, akár a női öltözőben is...


----------



## sebimama (2006 Augusztus 11)

Rozina írta:


> Fiúk! Nem a méret a lényeg!


Csatlakozom! A kicsi,de játékos sokszor többet ér.
Átkosban mondta tört magyarsággal nekem egy szovjet
katonatiszt neje Veszprémben,onnan tudom,haha!
Kérdeztük tőle,melyik katona jobb:Orosz,vagy magyar?
Azt mondta: magyar kicsi,de játékos,orosz nagy,de
hamar pukk-pukk.Ennyit a méretekről!Szép napot!!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 11)

sebimama írta:


> Csatlakozom! A kicsi,de játékos sokszor többet ér.
> Átkosban mondta tört magyarsággal nekem egy szovjet
> katonatiszt neje Veszprémben,onnan tudom,haha!
> Kérdeztük tőle,melyik katona jobb:Orosz,vagy magyar?
> ...



igen ez jellemző volt az oroszokra! rögtön lőttek!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 11)

Lassan ki lehet rakni a piros karikát 18-al


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

Pixi írta:


> Efinek már a fegyvere is rozsdás. De ennek is megvannak az előnyei, ő már fegyverviselési engedély nélkül közlekedhet, akár a női öltözőben is...


szerintem ebből párbaj lesz...:lol:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 14)

szerintem is, de előtte felnégyeltetem a Csöcsivel...


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 14)

Pixi írta:


> Efinek már a fegyvere is rozsdás. De ennek is megvannak az előnyei, ő már fegyverviselési engedély nélkül közlekedhet, akár a női öltözőben is...


Uram ! 
Ez vért kiván ! Nevezze meg a segédeit és jelenjen meg a Vérmezőn véradás céljából.
:evil:


----------



## Judit (2006 Augusztus 14)

Efike írta:


> Uram !
> Ez vért kiván ! Nevezze meg a segédeit és jelenjen meg a Vérmezőn véradás céljából.
> :evil:



Látod, látod Pixi...Efikém megkívánta a vért. Nem lesz ám érzéstelenítés!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Judit írta:


> Látod, látod Pixi...Efikém megkívánta a vért. Nem lesz ám érzéstelenítés!


aki nem ad,azt orrba vágjuk:555::66:


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 17)

Mit kell adni? Vért vagy érzéstelenítést? Hajajj, nekem biztos kijár az orrbavágás, mert vért nem adhatok, érzéstelenítőt meg nem tudok, hacsak az orrbavágás nem lesz jó....


----------



## pitti (2006 Augusztus 17)

Rozina írta:


> Mit kell adni?


Palinkat. Nekem. Sokat.8)


----------



## Rozina (2006 Augusztus 24)

Próbáltam megfejteni (lefejteni  ) a pálinka titkát, ezt találtam egy írásban:
"Fogalmat eme itóka természetéről az alkothat igazán, aki késő este, vagy éhomra, ebéd előtt, fölhörpintett egy stampedli, mondjuk, barackpálinkát. Az az ember birtokosa a legmélyebb tudásnak, az tudja, mi az agynak a vér, jóginak a transz, költőnek az ihlet."
Nahát!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 24)

Na latod, holtig tanul az ember


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 25)

Rozina írta:


> Próbáltam megfejteni (lefejteni  ) a pálinka titkát, ezt találtam egy írásban:
> "Fogalmat eme itóka természetéről az alkothat igazán, aki késő este, vagy éhomra, ebéd előtt, fölhörpintett egy stampedli, mondjuk, barackpálinkát. Az az ember birtokosa a legmélyebb tudásnak, az tudja, mi az agynak a vér, jóginak a transz, költőnek az ihlet."
> Nahát!


Hamarosan megjelenik egy barátom által írott könyv a pálinkákról,pálinka főzésről.Ha már megvan,mondom a címét,nekem mutatta a kézirat egyes részeit,több valóbaqn a szakmájának mestere is elbeszéli a pálinka történetét,készítését.


----------



## Rozina (2006 Szeptember 16)

Úgy tűnik mindenki jól van. Vagy főzitek a pálinkát?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 16)

Rozina írta:


> Úgy tűnik mindenki jól van. Vagy főzitek a pálinkát?


Mar palackozzak.


----------



## molly33 (2006 Szeptember 16)

Amigo írta:


> Mar palackozzak.


ÉS zárjegy is lesz rajta?


----------



## Rozina (2006 Október 9)

Olgi, jól elijesztetted az emberkéket a kérdéseddel.  Vagy még mindig főzik?


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 10)

Sőt Pitti és én már meg is kostoltuk. :222:

Iggggggazááááááááááááán finommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! ;-)


----------



## Rozina (2006 Október 10)

Biztos mind megittátok... nem hagytatok nekünk!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Táltos írta:


> Sőt Pitti és én már meg is kostoltuk. :222:
> 
> Iggggggazááááááááááááán finommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! ;-)


 


Ez gonoszsag a kobon. Mars a sarokba.


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 10)

cso cso cso csóóókolom, a gyó gyó gyó gyógyszerosztás mmmmmegvóóólt?


----------



## oma (2006 Október 10)

csocsike írta:


> Ez gonoszsag a kobon. Mars a sarokba.


 

I dunno! Tessék meditálni.. :4:


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 10)

Jónapot .
Kicsit rosszul érzem magam.
Egy gyönge sokkkezelést kérnék...


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 10)

Sztyopa írta:


> Jónapot .
> Kicsit rosszul érzem magam.
> Egy gyönge sokkkezelést kérnék...


Szia Sztyopa! 
Gyere be hozzám a rendelőbe...rosszullét ellen érvágást javasolok!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Október 10)

Judit írta:


> Szia Sztyopa!
> Gyere be hozzám a rendelőbe...rosszullét ellen érvágást javasolok!


 
Ahogy érzed szívem csücske.
Az segít?


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 10)

Sztyopa írta:


> Ahogy érzed szívem csücske.
> Az segít?


Eddig még senki sem panaszkodott...


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 10)

Sztyopa írta:


> Ahogy érzed szívem csücske.
> Az segít?


No szóval jól láttam, amit láttam.
Kedves Sztyopa úr, már korábban észrevételeztem, hogy a budapesti CanadaHun találkozón Ön túlságosan közel ült a hitvesemhez, hozzájárulásom nélkül együtt fényképezkedett vele. 
Kérem szokjon hozzá a gondolathoz, hogy egy molyirtószagú szekrényben vállfákkal fog táplálkozni, mint a Gyula.:evil:


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 10)

Efike írta:


> No szóval jól láttam, amit láttam.
> Kedves Sztyopa úr, már korábban észrevételeztem, hogy a budapesti CanadaHun találkozón Ön túlságosan közel ült a hitvesemhez, hozzájárulásom nélkül együtt fényképezkedett vele.
> Kérem szokjon hozzá a gondolathoz, hogy egy molyirtószagú szekrényben vállfákkal fog táplálkozni, mint a Gyula.:evil:


Nade Efikém! 
Végig rólad beszélgettünk, hogy milyen jól mutatsz a hintalovon páncélban...


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 10)

Judit írta:


> Nade Efikém!
> Végig rólad beszélgettünk, hogy milyen jól mutatsz a hintalovon páncélban...


Tényleg jól mutatok a hintalovon, pontosabban a hintaló nagyon jól mutat alattam. Nem gondolod, hogy a kócsagforgót le kellene cserélni sastollakra?


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 10)

Efike írta:


> Tényleg jól mutatok a hintalovon, pontosabban a hintaló nagyon jól mutat alattam. Nem gondolod, hogy a kócsagforgót le kellene cserélni sastollakra?


de már éppen akartam mondani...rohanok a piacra sastollért...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Judit írta:


> de már éppen akartam mondani...rohanok a piacra sastollért...


 

Jovona ha adnal egy taslit az uradnak mert ha nem jon parozni, bocsi parbajozni akkor hadatuzenek a sivastagi unnepfelelosnek es zoldre festem Az Efit


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 10)

csocsike írta:


> Jovona ha adnal egy taslit az uradnak mert ha nem jon parozni, bocsi parbajozni akkor hadatuzenek a sivastagi unnepfelelosnek es zoldre festem Az Efit


miért pont ződre? nem a színe...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Judit írta:


> miért pont ződre? nem a színe...


 
Nem baj, legyen zold. nyugtatja a szemem. Az Efi szin az idegesit.


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 10)

csocsike írta:


> Nem baj, legyen zold. nyugtatja a szemem. Az Efi szin az idegesit.


Szerintem menni fog párbajozni, ugyanis most adta utasításba, hogy fényesítsem ki a páncélját, meg cseréljem le a kócsagforgót. Mostanában nagyon divatozik...gyanús...roppant gyanús! :neutral:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Judit írta:


> Szerintem menni fog párbajozni, ugyanis most adta utasításba, hogy fényesítsem ki a páncélját, meg cseréljem le a kócsagforgót. Mostanában nagyon divatozik...gyanús...roppant gyanús! :neutral:


 

Multkor mezitelen 16 eves szuzekkel akarta a figyelmem elvonni a parbajrol akik igazandibol nem is 16 evessek volt eak es a legkevesbe szuzek. Szerintem a panceljat kend be ragasztoval belulrol , Igy legalabb nem csuszik ki belolle ha buzoganyommal fejbe csapom.


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 10)

csocsike írta:


> Multkor mezitelen 16 eves szuzekkel akarta a figyelmem elvonni a parbajrol akik igazandibol nem is 16 evessek volt eak es a legkevesbe szuzek. Szerintem a panceljat kend be ragasztoval belulrol , Igy legalabb nem csuszik ki belolle ha buzoganyommal fejbe csapom.


Hát ez az Efi!  Néztem is a múltkor mit akar a veresegyházi asszonykórustól és miért veteti le velük a népviseletet...akkor kikerekedett a szemed, mi?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Judit írta:


> Hát ez az Efi!  Néztem is a múltkor mit akar a veresegyházi asszonykórustól és miért veteti le velük a népviseletet...akkor kikerekedett a szemed, mi?


 

Az en szemem mar evek ota kerek, anyit meresztem de sosem gyun parbajozni. Mindig kuld egy verset es azt hiszi hogy igy rendben van. Der majd en ruszitom a vizszamlast meg lakberbeszedot a zartosztalyrol es a hatara tetovalom hogy Mohamed.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 10)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Mos mit nezo. Elmentel valami kuala lumpurt unnepelni 5 percre es ket hete nem gyutte vissza.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 10)

Hét végén lesz vége az ünnepnek és volt néhány problémám is. Meg lesz is. Mexoktam.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Efike írta:


> Hét végén lesz vége az ünnepnek és volt néhány problémám is. Meg lesz is. Mexoktam.


 
Nem tudtam Bocsi*** Nalunk majus elseje az majus elsejere esik, egy nap, es utana masodika lesz.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 10)

Nálunk, ha elkezdődik egy ünnep, akkor sokáig tart. Most szucchot van. Aztán sokáig csend lesz. Hála az Mindenhatónak, mert unom :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Efike írta:


> Nálunk, ha elkezdődik egy ünnep, akkor sokáig tart. Most szucchot van. Aztán sokáig csend lesz. Hála az Mindenhatónak, mert unom :evil:


 

Az egy gazdag orszag. Ahol enyi ideig raernek unnepelni, ugy hogy a nemzetgazdasag nem megy tonkre, az egy gazdag orszag.


----------



## Rozina (2006 Október 11)

Most jól jönne egy kis kezelés... Van itt Doktor Bácsi?


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 11)

Itt vagyok. Megműtselek? Van fűrészem, baltám és japán késem. Vastag csont sem akadály, ha amputálni kell :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 11)

Efike írta:


> Itt vagyok. Megműtselek? Van fűrészem, baltám és japán késem. Vastag csont sem akadály, ha amputálni kell :twisted:


 

Szerintem, mutsuk meg, mert ahoz lehet vetelezni palinkat a raktarbol fertotlenitesi celzattal


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 11)

Van varrógéped bevarrni, ha felvágom a hasát?


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

Rozina írta:


> Most jól jönne egy kis kezelés... Van itt Doktor Bácsi?


vaaaaan, kincsem, vaaan....én másodállásban nőgyógyáááász vagyokNos?


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 11)

Egész napi kemény meló után bemegy a nőgyógyász a kocsmába és azt mondja derülten: "végre....arcok!" 


vagyis a jóból is megárt a sok...


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

Judit írta:


> Egész napi kemény meló után bemegy a nőgyógyász a kocsmába és azt mondja derülten: "végre....arcok!"
> 
> 
> vagyis a jóból is megárt a sok...


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

Dehogy árt meg, csak már ártani próbálna


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

Hol Van A GyÓÓÓÓgyszerem? ElgurÚÚÚÚlt:d


----------



## Melitta (2006 Október 11)

tibi írta:


> Hol Van A GyÓÓÓÓgyszerem? ElgurÚÚÚÚlt:d


hat az nagy baj,mert le kell hajolnod erte


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 11)

Melitta írta:


> hat az nagy baj,mert le kell hajolnod erte


Merek én?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 11)

tibi írta:


> Merek én?


 

Ne gondolkozz , hajolj


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 12)

csocsike írta:


> Ne gondolkozz , hajolj


Te is fiam Brutus? :shock:


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Október 12)

Efike írta:


> Te is fiam Brutus? :shock:




El is képzeltem. Ha, ha, ha! Ez jó volt!


----------



## Judit (2006 Október 12)

itt meg mi folyik?!8)


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 12)

Judit írta:


> itt meg mi folyik?!8)


Hajolgatá,ezt megvárom


----------



## kata53 (2006 Október 12)

*kata53*







Be akartam jönni valamelyik nap, nehogy már lumbágót kapjon valaki, és nem tudtam.
Kedves ápolók tessenek oda figyelni az ápoltakra, mert szólunk az Ombucmannak 
Szeretettel:kata
 :4: :4: :4: <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Rozina (2006 Október 13)

Hé! Én csak egy kis "kezelgetés"-re vágytam....  de a pálinka jöhet.  Ló helyett...szamár is jó.


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 15)

kata53 írta:


> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=31895&stc=1&d=1160680059
> 
> Be akartam jönni valamelyik nap, nehogy már lumbágót kapjon valaki, és nem tudtam.
> Kedves ápolók tessenek oda figyelni az ápoltakra, mert szólunk az Ombucmannak
> ...



Olyan nekünk nincsen. Hacsak nem akarjátok igénybe venni (i)gazságügyi szolgálataimet erre a célra. Csak akkor idejében szoljatok, hogy bokros teendöim közé beiktassalak Bennteket.


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 17)

Judith írta:


> Olyan nekünk nincsen. Hacsak nem akarjátok igénybe venni (i)gazságügyi szolgálataimet erre a célra. Csak akkor idejében szoljatok, hogy bokros teendöim közé beiktassalak Bennteket.


Majd jól leverjük az ombucmanust is, aztán jöhet kezelésre. Fizikotherapia, nuncsakuval.:4:


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Október 17)

Judith írta:


> Olyan nekünk nincsen. Hacsak nem akarjátok igénybe venni (i)gazságügyi szolgálataimet erre a célra. Csak akkor idejében szoljatok, hogy bokros teendöim közé beiktassalak Bennteket.



Teendőid bokros, vagy csomagod is van ilyen?  Milyen gázsiért dolgozol Judith, küldöm a pácienseket, ha jut belőle nekem is.
Valami kis pénz jól jönne!


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 17)

Jáááj gyerekek, ez az elektrosokk, ez csodát tesz


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 17)

tibi írta:


> Jáááj gyerekek, ez az elektrosokk, ez csodát tesz



Kaptad, vagy adod? Mert nagy a különbség.


----------



## Judith (2006 Október 17)

Verzarka írta:


> Teendőid bokros, vagy csomagod is van ilyen?  Milyen gázsiért dolgozol Judith, küldöm a pácienseket, ha jut belőle nekem is.
> Valami kis pénz jól jönne!



Csomagom még nincsen (nem küldött senki)de páciens jöhet. Persze, hogy hajlandó vagyok osztozni. Ird meg, hogy a rád járó összeget melyik bankszámládra küldjem.OK?


----------



## Rozina (2006 Október 18)

Judith írta:


> Csomagom még nincsen (nem küldött senki)de páciens jöhet. Persze, hogy hajlandó vagyok osztozni. Ird meg, hogy a rád járó összeget melyik bankszámládra küldjem.OK?


 Hú! Ebbe a biznizbe én is beszállok! Majd lukat dumálok az illetők hasába, és akkor járhatnak kezelésre.... ide!


----------



## tibi (2006 Október 18)

Doktornéniiii, elgurult a gyóóóógyszerem


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 18)

tibi írta:


> Doktornéniiii, elgurult a gyóóóógyszerem


Nem baj Tibi, úgy sem segít már :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 18)

Gyere, kapsz másikat. De bevedd ám!


----------



## Rozina (2006 November 25)

Úgy tűnik ez a topic nagyon "lelassult", sőt leült... Adjunk neki egy kis kezelést!!!!!


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

Hahó, nővérek, orvosok, mindenki!
Sürgős segítségre van szükségem! Rosszul vagyok!
Táltosra hallgattam, aki azt mondta, mérget vehetek rá, hogy.....én meg megtettem. Most gyomormosásra jöttem, mert később küldött ugyan egy üzenetet, hogy mégse vegyek rá mérget; de sajnos, már késő. Bevettem.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 5)

Rinka írta:


> Hahó, nővérek, orvosok, mindenki!
> Sürgős segítségre van szükségem! Rosszul vagyok!
> Táltosra hallgattam, aki azt mondta, mérget vehetek rá, hogy.....én meg megtettem. Most gyomormosásra jöttem, mert később küldött ugyan egy üzenetet, hogy mégse vegyek rá mérget; de sajnos, már késő. Bevettem.


 
Egyszer olvastam egy lányról aki virslit dugott az egyik testnyílásába és bennetört nem tudta kiszenni.
Neki az a tanácsot adták, hogy ahun bement, ott ki is gyün.
Magának is ezt tudom tanácsolni.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

Sztyopa írta:


> Egyszer olvastam egy lányról aki virslit dugott az egyik testnyílásába és bennetört nem tudta kiszenni.
> Neki az a tanácsot adták, hogy ahun bement, ott ki is gyün.
> Magának is ezt tudom tanácsolni.



Kedves Sztyopa Úr!

Ön szánt szándékkal kihívja maga ellen a sorsot! Még mielőtt félreértés esne, én nem virslit ettem, hanem mérget. De mint tudjuk, a boszorkányoknak nem árt sem tűz, sem méreg. És én most már nagyon mérges vagyok, úgy érzem , mérgem napról napra fokozódik. Keves Sztyopa, szeretné ön még Pixit is megelőzni a gillotin alatt?


----------



## taksi (2006 December 6)

Üdvözlet!
KI AZ IDEGEN?
KI A BETEG? ez itt a kérdés?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 6)

taksi írta:


> Üdvözlet!
> KI AZ IDEGEN?
> KI A BETEG? ez itt a kérdés?



Én most nem tudom, hogy beteg idegen vagyok-e ,esetleg ideg(en)beteg
:4:


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

Rinka írta:


> Kedves Sztyopa Úr!
> 
> Ön szánt szándékkal kihívja maga ellen a sorsot! Még mielőtt félreértés esne, én nem virslit ettem, hanem mérget. De mint tudjuk, a boszorkányoknak nem árt sem tűz, sem méreg. És én most már nagyon mérges vagyok, úgy érzem , mérgem napról napra fokozódik. Keves Sztyopa, szeretné ön még Pixit is megelőzni a gillotin alatt?


A méreg rossz tanácsadó! Felüdíthet egy kis konyak, ettől leszünk hatékonyak! Esetleg néhány csepp boszorkánycsepp...! :4:


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 20)

alberth írta:


> A méreg rossz tanácsadó! Felüdíthet egy kis konyak, ettől leszünk hatékonyak! Esetleg néhány csepp boszorkánycsepp...! :4:


 
Szerintem ez az Unicum.


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 20)

alberth írta:


> A méreg rossz tanácsadó! Felüdíthet egy kis konyak, ettől leszünk hatékonyak! Esetleg néhány csepp boszorkánycsepp...! :4:


Szlogen is volt...
"reggel konyak, délben konyak, attől leszünk mozgékonyak!"


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 20)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Szerintem ez az Unicum.


Szia, Edit! Az kész gyógyszer! Meg az uzó, és a Ferenckeserű is! Sőt a Beherovka!


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 20)

Kinszi írta:


> Szia, Edit! Az kész gyógyszer! Meg az uzó, és a Ferenckeserű is! Sőt a Beherovka!


Miert nem Banfi hajszesz?


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

Amigo írta:


> Miert nem Banfi hajszesz?


Nem kóstoltam még. Iható?  
És ha szőrös lesz a torkunk tőle?


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 20)

alberth írta:


> Nem kóstoltam még. Iható?
> És ha szőrös lesz a torkunk tőle?


Nekem van borotvam.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 20)

Amigo írta:


> Nekem van borotvam.


rágós?


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 20)

alberth írta:


> A méreg rossz tanácsadó! Felüdíthet egy kis konyak, ettől leszünk hatékonyak! Esetleg néhány csepp boszorkánycsepp...! :4:



Hol az a boszorkánycsepp? Kissé el vagyok pilledve már így estére.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 21)

Rinka írta:


> Hol az a boszorkánycsepp? Kissé el vagyok pilledve már így estére.


Boszorkanyt meg csak,csak talalnek,de cseppet??


----------



## alberth (2006 December 21)

Amigo írta:


> Boszorkanyt meg csak,csak talalnek,de cseppet??


Egykor pohárszámra ittuk. Jó erős pia volt. Nem tudom, kapható -e még?


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 21)

Kinszi írta:


> Szia, Edit! Az kész gyógyszer! Meg az uzó, és a Ferenckeserű is! Sőt a Beherovka!


 
Milyen igaz, beonteshez kivalo


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 22)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Milyen igaz, beonteshez kivalo


Hogy Te milyen tapasztalt vagy.Nekem eszembe se jutna.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 22)

Amigo írta:


> Hogy Te milyen tapasztalt vagy.Nekem eszembe se jutna.


Ja kerem, a zartosztalyon volt reszem alul es felul ontesbe, meg most is szaritkozok


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 22)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Ja kerem, a zartosztalyon volt reszem alul es felul ontesbe, meg most is szaritkozok


Nincsen torulkozod?


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 22)

Amigo írta:


> Nincsen torulkozod?


 
Nincs, mert akko 'bedobnam a torulkozot' es akko hogy tudnek mindenkit idegesiteni


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

Azon ne múljon, van egy szép rózsás frotírtörőlkőzőm. Neked adom. Dobd be és virágos jókedvünk lesz kivilágos kivirradatig...! :4:


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 22)

alberth írta:


> Azon ne múljon, van egy szép rózsás frotírtörőlkőzőm. Neked adom. Dobd be és virágos jókedvünk lesz kivilágos kivirradatig...! :4:


 
Azt nem tehetem, mert viragos jokedvet rozsa virag virittatja, es eme torekeny viragszal En lennek vala


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Azt nem tehetem, mert viragos jokedvet rozsa virag virittatja, es eme torekeny viragszal En lennek vala


Akkor dobd be magad és ragyogj!
Ez a trendi szöveg manapság. Iluska is egy rózsaszálból fakadt vala újjá és tündérkirálynővé Tündérországban. Már csak egy Kukorica Jánosvitéz szükségeltetik hozzája...  
Jelentkeznék, de hol vannak a vetélytársak?


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 24)

alberth írta:


> Akkor dobd be magad és ragyogj!
> Ez a trendi szöveg manapság. Iluska is egy rózsaszálból fakadt vala újjá és tündérkirálynővé Tündérországban. Már csak egy Kukorica Jánosvitéz szükségeltetik hozzája...
> Jelentkeznék, de hol vannak a vetélytársak?


 
Noi szivek hodoloja es tiproja csak ugy lehet, ha legenyesen kiallta a lovagrendek tornajat. Mas vetelylegeny nem szuksegeltetik mert minden legeny kulon megprobaltatasban reszesedik. Legeny, ki a hodolo szavakkal! Rozalia hercegkisaszony enekelo legenyekre ahit vala..


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (2006 December 24)

Kérlek segíts! Kicsit kacifántos a belépés közétek. Te voltál az első, akit megtaláltam. Szeretnék néha képet feltenni, talán szívesen vennétek, letöleni valamit csatolásokból (ezen keresztül találtam rátok és megtetszett, de itt kiigazodni......)
Konkrétan: mi a szöszt tegyek, hogy egy képet feltölthessek? Van itt saját oldalam, készíthetek ilyet? Budapesti is lehet esetleg állandó tag?
Köszi, ha segítsz!


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (2006 December 24)

...és!!!!
Boldog, Békés Karácsonyt!


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 24)

koyaanisqatsi írta:


> Kérlek segíts! Kicsit kacifántos a belépés közétek. Te voltál az első, akit megtaláltam. Szeretnék néha képet feltenni, talán szívesen vennétek, letöleni valamit csatolásokból (ezen keresztül találtam rátok és megtetszett, de itt kiigazodni......)
> Konkrétan: mi a szöszt tegyek, hogy egy képet feltölthessek? Van itt saját oldalam, készíthetek ilyet? Budapesti is lehet esetleg állandó tag?
> Köszi, ha segítsz!


 
Kedves koyaanisqatsi!

Eloszor is udvozollek mindannyiunk neveben. Ha allando tag szeretnel lenni ill. kepet zenet akarsz letolteni-feltolteni, 2 napi regisztracio es 20 ertelmes a temaba illo hozzaszolas szuksegeltetik.
Kepet felrakni a fent lathato "vezerlopult"-ba kell bemenni. Sajat oldalat is lehet nyitni szinten ott, a neved alatt. 
Boldog Karacsonyt Neked is

Most neztem meg azt hiszem a honlapodat ide tudod feltolteni:-Vezerlopult, profil modositasa, add meg a honlapod URL-jet

Tovabbi kerdesekben a moderatorok tudnak igazan segiteni.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Noi szivek hodoloja es tiproja csak ugy lehet, ha legenyesen kiallta a lovagrendek tornajat. Mas vetelylegeny nem szuksegeltetik mert minden legeny kulon megprobaltatasban reszesedik. Legeny, ki a hodolo szavakkal! Rozalia hercegkisaszony enekelo legenyekre ahit vala..


Aha! Értem már, többször elolvasván arra a megállapításra juték, hogy kemény próbatételek sora alatt válhat valaki oltalmazó lovaggává Rózsák hercegnője..: EDIT-TIDE világszép királykisasszonynak.
Mivel Te vagy a legszebb rózsaszál valamennyi rózsakert közepén: meglátásom szerint megéri próbatételt tenni bárminémű férfiember számára. Énekelő legények tettekre fel!  :4:


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 24)

alberth írta:


> Aha! Értem már, többször elolvasván arra a megállapításra juték, hogy kemény próbatételek sora alatt válhat valaki oltalmazó lovaggává Rózsák hercegnője..: EDIT-TIDE világszép királykisasszonynak.
> Mivel Te vagy a legszebb rózsaszál valamennyi rózsakert közepén: meglátásom szerint megéri próbatételt tenni bárminémű férfiember számára. Énekelő legények tettekre fel!  :4:


 
No de ilyet, magamban tanakodva izlelgettem mives dicseretet, szep vagyok am, de nem a legszebb, efelol ketseg nincsen. Almodom En a mese orszagarol, melyben a legenyek hodolva es bokolva elnyerik melto jutalmat, a szereto es gondoskodo leanykat.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> No de ilyet, magamban tanakodva izlelgettem mives dicseretet, szep vagyok am, de nem a legszebb, efelol ketseg nincsen. Almodom En a mese orszagarol, melyben a legenyek hodolva es bokolva elnyerik melto jutalmat, a szereto es gondoskodo leanykat.


Látom, hogy a külsőhöz belső szépség is járul esetedben. Boldog az a legény meseországban, ki e jutalmat elnyeri..! 
Egyébként én is átjárok ebbe az országba, sőt én vagyok az egyik mesehős...!  
A szegényember legkisebb gyermeke...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 24)

alberth írta:


> Látom, hogy a külsőhöz belső szépség is járul esetedben. Boldog az a legény meseországban, ki e jutalmat elnyeri..!
> Egyébként én is átjárok ebbe az országba, sőt én vagyok az egyik mesehős...!
> A szegényember legkisebb gyermeke...


 
Oh! Csak nem Huvelyk Matyi kended? Pirinyo lelek oriasi szivvel, cernavekony hanggal de hatalmas ontudattal? Meseorszagunk legfobb ekessege O, meseszep foszereplo. Rozsaszonyegen jaro liliomtipro...


----------



## alberth (2006 December 24)

Elfogadom ezt a szerepkört is bár Pinocchió, a fából készült kisfiú sem rossz. De akkor óvakodnom kellene a macskától meg a rókától. Talán Gulliver aki Liliputban óriás volt, az óriásoknál törpe. Úgyis minden relatív - mondta Albert Eistein. A legkisebb királyfi sem rossz szerepkör, aki álruhában hódítja meg a világszép királykisasszony szívét. Elnyerve kezét és a fele királyságot.
Rózsát a legszebb rózsaszálnak. Hódolatom az elvarázsolt királykisasszonynak! Emlékszel még Meseországra, ki voltál te ott egykoron...?


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 25)

alberth írta:


> Elfogadom ezt a szerepkört is bár Pinocchió, a fából készült kisfiú sem rossz. De akkor óvakodnom kellene a macskától meg a rókától. Talán Gulliver aki Liliputban óriás volt, az óriásoknál törpe. Úgyis minden relatív - mondta Albert Eistein. A legkisebb királyfi sem rossz szerepkör, aki álruhában hódítja meg a világszép királykisasszony szívét. Elnyerve kezét és a fele királyságot.
> Rózsát a legszebb rózsaszálnak. Hódolatom az elvarázsolt királykisasszonynak! Emlékszel még Meseországra, ki voltál te ott egykoron...?


 
Ki voltam ott egykoron az nem kerdes, no de ki vagyok mostan az annal inkabb kerdeses. Volt egyszer hol nem volt egy Alberth nevezetu tollforgato. Hir'o's proza iro, ki Mese Orszagban tundereket hodolt es rozsakat tiporolt...Eszessegevel amulatba ejtette minden lakojat, maig is imaba foglaljuk idealjat..


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Ki voltam ott egykoron az nem kerdes, no de ki vagyok mostan az annal inkabb kerdeses. Volt egyszer hol nem volt egy Alberth nevezetu tollforgato. Hir'o's proza iro, ki Mese Orszagban tundereket hodolt es rozsakat tiporolt...Eszessegevel amulatba ejtette minden lakojat, maig is imaba foglaljuk idealjat..


Szegény ember volt, de álruhában királyfi. Így választotta ki szíve hölgyét, kire ráillett az üvegcipellő, kinek rózsatövis szúrta újját, de csókjával felébreszté álmából. Azért hogy sokkal szebb álomra ébredjen. Egy mesevilág illatos rózsaszálát nyújtván néked: Tied Edit Tide e harmatos rózsaszál. De Ti nem látjátok azt, melyet megszagolván illata meseországba repít, fehér táltoson, felhőknek fölébe, királyfi ölébe...


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 25)

Minő kölcsönös udvarlás  .

Adom a lovam, repítsd a fellegekbe, pottyanjon királyfi ölébe....


----------



## alberth (2006 December 25)

A királyfinak segítőtársai is akadnak, miközben próbáit teljesíti, látod fentebb? ,,Jótett helyébe jót várj..."! Országom népe örvendeni fog hamarosan, úrnője lesz a tünkérkert legszebb rózsaszála...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 26)

Tunderkert Kiralykisasszonya megerkezett, de a kiralyfit nem lele'. Rozsafelhok mamorito, kell ide egy szabadito. Het probabol egyet kiall s kiralyfibol kiraly-e' va'l.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Tunderkert Kiralykisasszonya megerkezett, de a kiralyfit nem lele'. Rozsafelhok mamorito, kell ide egy szabadito. Het probabol egyet kiall s kiralyfibol kiraly-e' va'l.


Ímé felhőket feste épp e királyfi. Rózsaecsetével. Feltevé őket a mennybe, királynője örömére. Rózsafelhő, rózsaillat repteté szerelmének szárnyain kedvese ölébe.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 26)

alberth írta:


> Ímé felhőket feste épp e királyfi. Rózsaecsetével. Feltevé őket a mennybe, királynője örömére. Rózsafelhő, rózsaillat repteté szerelmének szárnyain kedvese ölébe.


 
Rozsas szerelem vilagit a mennyekben, rozsaszinu bodulat, Meseorszag lagzirol susogat. Harfan enekele, kiralylanynak ferfi ke'. Rozsalanyunk meseszep, de uzleti erzeke benne ke'l. Kis Kiralyfi fess legeny, a fele kiralysag kendte' mennyit er?. Szerelemnek a'ra nincs, hatalomvagy randa kincs.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 26)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Rozsas szerelem vilagit a mennyekben, rozsaszinu bodulat, Meseorszag lagzirol susogat. Harfan enekele, kiralylanynak ferfi ke'. Rozsalanyunk meseszep, de uzleti erzeke benne ke'l. Kis Kiralyfi fess legeny, a fele kiralysag kendte' mennyit er?. Szerelemnek a'ra nincs, hatalomvagy randa kincs.


Fess legényke drága kincs, kerek világon párja nincs. Teste ismos, feje eszes, bizony majdnem tökéletes. Száz királylány nyújtná kezét, de nem csavarják el a fejét. Szerelmétől nem tántorul, ha rózsája hozzásímul. Hetedhét ország lagzira készül, könnye kicsordul nagy örömétűl. Bodogságnak nincs határa. Szép leány, ha kunyhó várna, akkor is te lennél arám. Még ha kitagadna is az atyám...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 27)

Szerenysege nagy ereny rozsalelku szeplegeny. Orvendezik Meseorszag apraja-nagyja, mezeskalacs kunyho kiralyfinak nyitva. Az ifju par mezes otthona, tukor az ajtaja szivecskes az ablaka... Aposjelolt kiralyok tanakodnak mostan, fele kiralysagot hatrahagytak, hat ki hallott meg ilyen csudat..


----------



## alberth (2006 December 27)

Megvetve a rózsaágy, rózsaágyon vár a nász. Mézeshetek számba véve pont kijönnek ezeregy éjre. Mézeshetek a mézeskalácsházban, rózsaágyban egy világszép rózsaszállal. Kinézve az ablakon rózsakert áll, fölötte sok rózsafelhő száll. Míg remegve az öledbe hajtom le a fejemet, elmerengve két szemedben így hódolok teneked. Apósjelölt királyok döntenek most meseország sorsa felől, királylány és a királyfi eltűnt szemük elől...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 29)

Rozsaszirom mindenutt, rozsaillat mindenunk. Rozsateat kortyolgatva egymast ejtik amulatba. Varazsos ital ez, ettol csudas dolgokat kepzelgetsz. Belepnek az almok kapujan szarnyalgat az ifju par, egymasra talaltak a szerelmetes ifjak, aranypatakban martozkodnak. Rozsakertben kicsiny bogarak kortancot jarnak, ezerszinu rozsak szerenadot a'dnak. Szuntelen jokedv uralkodik ottan, mesehosunk eledezik mostan. Halkulo muzsikat felvaltja a csend,ezeregy ej nappalla virrad, Meseorszag s kiralylany, talan csak alom volt csupan...


----------



## alberth (2006 December 29)

Nem volt álom, rózsaszálom. Megdörzsöltem a szemem és itt valál mellettem. Rózsaszínű ruhácskádban, rózsás orcád mosolyával. Fürödjünk hát kinn a tóban, vár a sok-sok tavirózsa. Rózsaszirmot hoz a szél, azt suttogja: friss legyél! Így kiderül nem álom, máskülönben sajnálom...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 31)

Ne sajnalja rozsas lovag, fantazia lebego foldje'n minden kivansaga teljesul me'g. Majdnem igaz, majdnem valos lelkunk szarnyal csudajo. Eme orszag meses es b'u'v'o's , mentsvara minden rozsas lanyzonak meg legenynek es minden-minden teremtmenynek. Titkon belul tunderek vagyunk s kiralyok, kepzelet, mint orias tenger, hatartalan melysegevel.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 31)

Ébren és álmodva egyre megy, ha az emberfia, -lánya fantáziaország lakója lesz. Akár nyitott szemed, akár lecsukod, fantáziaálmod ébren álmodod. Bár Óperenciás tenger a nagy óceán, mely közöttünk leend szép királyleány. Fantáziaországban egy lépés csupán, s már nincs is távolság közöttünk talán.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 December 31)

alberth írta:


> Ébren és álmodva egyre megy, ha az emberfia, -lánya fantáziaország lakója lesz. Akár nyitott szemed, akár lecsukod, fantáziaálmod ébren álmodod. Bár Óperenciás tenger a nagy óceán, mely közöttünk leend szép királyleány. Fantáziaországban egy lépés csupán, s már nincs is távolság közöttünk talán.


 
Amulok es bamulok, szojateknak On mives mestere,arany szivenek gyemant a kerete. Fantaziaja elott meghajolok, sot megemelem nemletezo kalapom.
Ismeretlen ismeros legkedvesebb muzsa, tavolbol is kiralyleany csokozonet a szelben odafujja.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 31)

Csóközöntől meghatottan légbe emelkedtem, 
rózsafelhők rejtekében egyre csak lebegtem.
Lemenő nap sugarain ereszkedtem egyre
Canadában szépen, lassan épp a Királyhegyre.
Montreálba érkezék meg Torontó egy lépés,
hol talállak szép királylány? Már csak ez a kérdés!
Persze most is fantázia mit ide leírtam,
s Hunson-öblét örömkönnyel mostan telesírtam.
Rádmosolygok, és felragyog a tenger fövénye,
napkelettől napnyugatig villan fel a fénye.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

Már látom a szó míves mesterét mintegy 500-1000 rajongó hölgy kíséretében, akik mind csüggenek szaván.
Le a kalappal a mester előtt, nem vitás.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

alberth írta:


> Csóközöntől meghatottan légbe emelkedtem,
> rózsafelhők rejtekében egyre csak lebegtem.
> Lemenő nap sugarain ereszkedtem egyre
> Canadában szépen, lassan épp a Királyhegyre.
> ...


 :55:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

Rinka írta:


> Már látom a szó míves mesterét mintegy 500-1000 rajongó hölgy kíséretében, akik mind csüggenek szaván.
> Le a kalappal a mester előtt, nem vitás.


Én csak egy szerény fűzfapoéta vagyok... Geothe talán nagyobb...?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 2)

alberth írta:


> Én csak egy szerény fűzfapoéta vagyok... Geothe talán nagyobb...?



Egyszer a szerénységed fog a sírba vinni. 
Egyébként nem tudom, milyen magas volt Goethe. Vagy nem így gondoltad?:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 2)

Rinka írta:


> Egyszer a szerénységed fog a sírba vinni.
> Egyébként nem tudom, milyen magas volt Goethe. Vagy nem így gondoltad?:4:


,,Megmondatott a mindenséggel mérd magad..."! Tehát tegyük fel a lécet, dobjuk be az élcet...!


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

Nem a nagysag ..............teszi a viragot ;-) Magasugras kovetkezik ???


----------



## taksi (2007 Január 3)

Sziasztok!
Mai tombolásom?

Ismét bölcsebbek lettünk egy évvel. A férfiak talán idősebbek is.
A nők csak szépülnek, 
és maximum egy évvel többet tagadnak le a korukból.

Új év kezdődött. És megint úgy, ahogy az "átkos"-ban szokott volt. Áremelésekkel, megszorításokkal.

Már azt hittük néhány éve, hogy ennek vége, nem kell az új évhez a drágulást társítani. 
Deebben is tévedtünk. Kell. De ha többe is kerül az élet, azért arra mindig figyeljünk, hogy soha ne 
veszítsük el hitünket, szeretetünket. 
Mindig legyen egy mosoly embertársaink számára.

És bízzunk benne, hogy jön még olyan év, amelyről elmodhatjuk, hogy *ez az*. Erre gondoltam, amikor

Szilveszter tájékán egy boldogabb új évről beszéltem. Bár az előjelek nem igazán biztatóak, azért én

kívánok mindenkinek egy békés, sikerekben gazdag boldogabb új évet.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

FiFike írta:


> Nem a nagysag ..............teszi a viragot ;-) Magasugras kovetkezik ???


Ebben verhetetlen vagyok. A szópárbajban kiegyeztünk Alberth-tel egy döntetlenben, de a magasugrást én nyerem. Kánkánnal melegítettem be, Katalina varrta hozzá a pici kis tüllszoknyámat. Remélem, vizuális típus vagy.:4:


----------



## Gábor mester (2007 Január 3)

Kedves Taksi, szeretetreméltóan naív vagy, ha azt hitted, vége az áremeléseknek!... Nálunk egy _konzervatív _párt szedte fel a "szocializmus" alapjait, és egy _baloldali_ párt rakta le a "kapitalizmus"-ét. A tőkének extraprofit kell, azt pedig az olyan félperifériákon tudja beszedni, mint édes hazánk. Abba most nem mennék bele, hogy miért nem (úgy) működik nálunk semmi, mint kicsit nyugatabbra, és hogy miért nem tudunk összefogni, felébredni. Két olyan év volt, amikor "leszivárgott" valami fentről: az egyik a már emlegetett konzervatív párt idejében, amikoris akkora költekezésbe fogtak, hogy még nekem is jutott. A másik pedig a baloldaliék alatti pedagógus béremelés éve... Első feleségemnek történész doktorátusa, filozófia és angol szakos diplomája is van. Abban az iskolában, ahol dolgozik, mind a három szak létezik. Ha ő is tanítaná, jóval feljebb kéne sorolni, mint így - "megoldják", hogy csak angolt taníthasson... Én most adtam vissza a vállalkozói igazolványomat... Elvárt adó már van, elvárt bér ill. kötelező minimál-árrés, kötelező minimál vállalkozói díj még nincs, nem is lesz!!! Nyugodj meg, ha 2008-ra kijjebb leszünk a slamasztikából, ki fogják találni, hogy mire költsék megint...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

<!-- / message -->


porszika írta:


> B.U.É.K



Itt jó helyen van kiskegyed.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 3)

Rinka írta:


> Ebben verhetetlen vagyok. A szópárbajban kiegyeztünk Alberth-tel egy döntetlenben, de a magasugrást én nyerem. Kánkánnal melegítettem be, Katalina varrta hozzá a pici kis tüllszoknyámat. Remélem, vizuális típus vagy.:4:


 
És mi lesz a spárgával a kánkán végén?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 3)

alberth írta:


> És mi lesz a spárgával a kánkán végén?



Van itt egy kb eg méteres darab....


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Imadom az uj apoltakat akik onkentesen bevonulnak kezelesre ;-) 
Szeretettel koszontok mindenkit es boldog uj evet kivanok . Remelem a tancruhatok keznel van mert most ossztanc kovetkezik . Mindenki a legjobb tudasa szerint fog izegni-mozogni . Rinka kan-kanozik , Alberth spargazik , reszemrol a tapados bolerot valasztom . Erdeklodessel varjuk a tovabbi jelentkezoket . Palyazatot hirdetunk a roka-tancra es a kalocsai nyakbavetosre .


----------



## oma (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Imadom az uj apoltakat akik onkentesen bevonulnak kezelesre ;-)
> Szeretettel koszontok mindenkit es boldog uj evet kivanok . Remelem a tancruhatok keznel van mert most ossztanc kovetkezik . Mindenki a legjobb tudasa szerint fog izegni-mozogni . Rinka kan-kanozik , Alberth spargazik , reszemrol a tapados bolerot valasztom . Erdeklodessel varjuk a tovabbi jelentkezoket . Palyazatot hirdetunk a roka-tancra es a kalocsai nyakbavetosre .



Szabad lesz...? 








:5:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Lehet hogy Ír népitánc-tanfolyamra jelentkezem. Ki akar velem jönni? Addig is ropjuk el a hortobágyi-csárdást a kilenclyukú híd tetején...!
Jelentkezni lehet a tánckarba. Nincs korhatár, súlyhatár!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Lehet hogy Ír népitánc-tanfolyamra jelentkezem. Ki akar velem jönni? Addig is ropjuk el a hortobágyi-csárdást a kilenclyukú híd tetején...!
> Jelentkezni lehet a tánckarba. Nincs korhatár, súlyhatár!



Remek, akkor képzeld el, amikor a lábadra lépek!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Remek, akkor képzeld el, amikor a lábadra lépek!


Takaros, piros csizmácskádban?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Takaros, piros csizmácskádban?


 Negyvenkettes gumicsizmában:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Negyvenkettes gumicsizmában:4:


A csárdáig ropjuk végig a hídon! Vigyázz a sárban, le ne csapjál, mert fehér inget vettem ám fel, hetyke kalapot meg fényes lakkcsizmát..


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> A csárdáig ropjuk végig a hídon! Vigyázz a sárban, le ne csapjál, mert fehér inget vettem ám fel, hetyke kalapot meg fényes lakkcsizmát..



Nagyon elegáns vagy, akkor le kell cserélnem a gumicsizmát, nincs mese.
Piros csizmám nincs, fekete jó lesz?


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Nagyon elegáns vagy, akkor le kell cserélnem a gumicsizmát, nincs mese.
> Piros csizmám nincs, fekete jó lesz?


Befestjük, azon ne múljék. Hozom a sprét..


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Befestjük, azon ne múljék. Hozom a sprét..



Bízhatok benned, hogy nem én leszek pirosra lefújva? Mit szólna a mamám?


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Bízhatok benned, hogy nem én leszek pirosra lefújva? Mit szólna a mamám?


Ha valamin rajtakap? pl. grafittit festessz a kilenclyukú híd lyukaira...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

alberth írta:


> Ha valamin rajtakap? pl. grafittit festessz a kilenclyukú híd lyukaira...


 kilenc lyuk? Hm...:4:


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> kilenc lyuk? Hm...:4:


 
Egy lukas garasert sem..


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Egy lukas garasert sem..



Csak óvatosan az a világörökség része, nem?


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Csak óvatosan az a világörökség része, nem?


 
Persze, de az enyem nem


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Persze, de az enyem nem



JAjjjj!Most akkor kinek van 9?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

lyukas garazsa? Netán Hortobágynak? Vagy Alberthnek?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> lyukas garazsa? Netán Hortobágynak? Vagy Alberthnek?



A helyzet az, hogy már én se látok egészen tisztán


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Akkor Ki? ha Te sem? Talán azok, akik elmentek?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Akkor Ki? ha Te sem? Talán azok, akik elmentek?



Talán azok!


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 4)

Itten vagyok en... Lik es luk ugyben csakis rebuszokban beszelunk


----------



## Pufi (2007 Január 4)

Táltos: Talán azok, akik elmentek?

Hová? Kik? Mik?

S különben is Edit itt van... szebb nem jöhet...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 4)

Pufi írta:


> Táltos: Talán azok, akik elmentek?
> 
> Hová? Kik? Mik?


 
Ez itt kezd zavarossa valni8)


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Szepseges kiralylany minket nem lehet megfurni , egyebkent is mit szamit egy lyuk ide vagy oda ?! Dobalodzunk a likakakkal ;-)


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Itten vagyok en... Lik es luk ugyben csakis rebuszokban beszelunk


Szia Editt!
Akár hányszor ránézek a logodra mindig azt hiszem hogy egy királynő ül ott


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Szepseges kiralylany minket nem lehet megfurni , egyebkent is mit szamit egy lyuk ide vagy oda ?! Dobalodzunk a likakakkal ;-)


 
Szivembol szoltal FiFike


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 4)

msanyi72 írta:


> Szia Editt!
> Akár hányszor ránézek a logodra mindig azt hiszem hogy egy királynő ül ott


 
Hat ez simogatja lelkivilagom, de a kepnek a trukkje a szek amin tronolok


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Hat ez simogatja lelkivilagom, de a kepnek a trukkje a szek amin tronolok


Nagyon jó,jól mutatszrajt "kiköpött" királynő


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

MSanyi ugy latom tanacsodra kell rendeznunk valami koronazasi unnepseget Ezuton megbizlak szervezonek .


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> MSanyi ugy latom tanacsodra kell rendeznunk valami koronazasi unnepseget Ezuton megbizlak szervezonek .


Atya világ én szervezzek le egy ekkora ünnepséget


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Pufi írta:


> Táltos: Talán azok, akik elmentek?
> 
> Hová? Kik? Mik?
> 
> S különben is Edit itt van... szebb nem jöhet...


 
Hát a Rinka meg az Albert! Akik indították a népitáncos, kilenclyukú híd meghódítását.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

msanyi72 írta:


> Atya világ én szervezzek le egy ekkora ünnepséget


 

örülj, hogy a 9 lukút nem Neked kell lerendezni


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Rinka es Alberth priviben probalnak , keszulnek a nagy atrakciora   



Katalina írta:


> örülj, hogy a 9 lukút nem Neked kell lerendezni


Lehet , hogy azzal "megbirkozna" , ugy szepen sorba venne a likakat ;-)


----------



## Katalina (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Rinka es Alberth priviben probalnak , keszulnek a nagy atrakciora
> 
> 
> Lehet , hogy azzal "megbirkozna" , ugy szepen sorba venne a likakat ;-)


 

Fifike könnyesre nevetem magam...  
Elképzelem Rinkát és Alberthet, amint tüllszoknyában és hetyke magyarban körbetáncolják a kilenclyukú "felavatását" :4: :4:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Katalina ne feledd a tullszoknyabol kilogo spargat ;-)


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Katalina írta:


> Fifike könnyesre nevetem magam...
> Elképzelem Rinkát és Alberthet, amint tüllszoknyában és hetyke magyarban körbetáncolják a kilenclyukú "felavatását" :4: :4:



NA nem hetyke magyarban pitykés magyarban!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Csak óvatosan az a világörökség része, nem?




Becs szó, nekem senki sem szólt, hogy fel lett véve a világörökség részének.:4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> NA nem hetyke magyarban pitykés magyarban!


 Hol lesz a pitykézés? Erről sem szólt nekem senki.:4:


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Hol lesz a pitykézés? Erről sem szólt nekem senki.:4:



Nem én vagyok a szervező Sanyit kérdezd

Hogy felvették-e vagy se, azt én se tudodm tutira!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Hol lesz a pitykézés? Erről sem szólt nekem senki.:4:


 
mert eltűntél (mulatni), nem figyeltél oda


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Katalina ne feledd a tullszoknyabol kilogo spargat ;-)


 Már látom magam tüllszoknyában, negyvenkettes piros gumicsizmában, kilenc luknál pitykézni.Szoknyám alól egy gombolyag spárga tekeredik, hogy biztosan visszataláljak a való világba. Kánkánt táncolok rogyásig, lábaimat at égig hajigálom, miközben Edit-tidE koronázási ünnepsége folyik.:4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Hogy felvették-e vagy se, azt én se tudodm tutira!



Mondjuk, meglepne a dolog, de ebben az őrült világban semmi sem lehetetlen. Majd utána nézek.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Már látom magam tüllszoknyában, negyvenkettes piros gumicsizmában, kilenc luknál pitykézni.Szoknyám alól egy gombolyag spárga tekeredik, hogy biztosan visszataláljak a való világba. Kánkánt táncolok rogyásig, lábaimat at égig hajigálom, miközben Edit-tidE koronázási ünnepsége folyik.:4:



Vennék rá egy zsöllyét
Ki árulja?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Mondjuk, meglepne a dolog, de ebben az őrült világban semmi sem lehetetlen. Majd utána nézek.



Előre is köszönet, fáradozásodért


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Rinka es Alberth priviben probalnak , keszulnek a nagy atrakciora
> 
> 
> Lehet , hogy azzal "megbirkozna" , ugy szepen sorba venne a likakat ;-)



Na nem, könnyítésről szó sem volt. Nem sorban, hanem összevissza.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Én meg varázspálcámmal vigyáznék rátok, hogy semmi baj ne érjen a bemutató alatt, meg utánna sem.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Vennék rá egy zsöllyét
> Ki árulja?



Azért ebbe még Alberthnek is lesz némi beleszólása, hátha nem kedveli az efféle látványosságokat. Ha rajtam múlik, máris megkezdem a jegyek árusítását.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Én meg varázspálcámmal vigyáznék rátok, hogy semmi baj ne érjen a bemutató alatt, meg utánna sem.


 Szerintem a nézőkre is kell kicsit vigyázni. Szerintem Fifike már most rosszul van a nevetéstől, nézzetek rá időnként.
:4:


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Szerintem a nézőkre is kell kicsit vigyázni. Szerintem Fifike már most rosszul van a nevetéstől, nézzetek rá időnként.
> :4:



Kár, hogy a hang nem jön át, szólni kéne ezért a kis hiányosságért, érdemes volna még bütykölni kicsit a CH-n


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Kár, hogy a hang nem jön át, szólni kéne ezért a kis hiányosságért, érdemes volna még bütykölni kicsit a CH-n


 
Akkor lenne igazán jókedv, kacagás, fogd a hasad, ereszd el a hajam , meg miegymás.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Szerintem a nézőkre is kell kicsit vigyázni. Szerintem Fifike már most rosszul van a nevetéstől, nézzetek rá időnként.
> :4:


 
Én vállalom, semmi jónak nem vagyok az elrontója, majd teremtek neki egy jóképű lovagot, aki elsősegélyben részesíti.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Akkor lenne igazán jókedv, kacagás, fog a hasad, ereszd el a hajam , meg miegymás.



Vajon nem ezért volna a CH?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Vajon nem ezért volna a CH?


 
Debizony!   

Másutt ilyen hangulat nincs is , szerintem a világon sehol.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Vajon nem ezért volna a CH?



Úgy érzem, én mindent megteszek ezért. Ha személyesen ismernétek, tudnátok, hogy kicsit félénk, visszafogott, mondhatni szégyenlős vagyok. Bármiféle incselkedést csak a közvetlen baráti körben engedek meg magamnak, de akkor sem lövök soha túl a célon. Itt kicserélődik velem a világ. Lehet, hogy ez az én igazi énem, csak az életben valami visszafog.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Úgy érzem, én mindent megteszek ezért. Ha személyesen ismernétek, tudnátok, hogy kicsit félénk, visszafogott, mondhatni szégyenlős vagyok. Bármiféle incselkedést csak a közvetlen baráti körben engedek meg magamnak, de akkor sem lövök soha túl a célon. Itt kicserélődik velem a világ. Lehet, hogy ez az én igazi énem, csak az életben valami visszafog.



Semmi gond Rinka nem levetkőznöd kell, csak a tüllszoknyára váltani egy gombolyag madzaggal


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Semmi gond Rinka nem levetkőznöd kell, csak a tüllszoknyára váltani egy gombolyag madzaggal



A piros gumicsizma kimaradt.
Igaz is, remélem, Katalina befejezte a tüllszoknyám varrását, mert azért azt legalább azt szeretném magamon.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> A piros gumicsizma kimaradt.
> Igaz is, remélem, Katalina befejezte a tüllszoknyám varrását, mert azért azt legalább azt szeretném magamon.



Mini lesz legalább?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Mini lesz legalább?



30 méter tüll lesz, hogy körbeérjen, és hosszára, mint a balatt-táncosnők "tütü"-je


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> A piros gumicsizma kimaradt.
> Igaz is, remélem, Katalina befejezte a tüllszoknyám varrását, mert azért azt legalább azt szeretném magamon.


 
Azt meg elvisszük egy mesterhez, aki átalakítja piros-gumi-balettcsizmácskára.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Azt meg elvisszük egy mesterhez, aki átalakítja piros-gumi-balettcsizmácskára.


 Csak készen legyen időre, mert nem szeretném, ha mezítláb kellene kánkánoznom.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Csak készen legyen időre, mert nem szeretném, ha mezítláb kellene kánkánoznom.




....és a partner ruházata?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> ....és a partner ruházata?


 
Délutános tán? azért nem tud válaszolni? 

Talán Rinka tudja.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Délutános tán? azért nem tud válaszolni?
> 
> Talán Rinka tudja.



Szerintem is müxi köztük a "K" vonal, még az átkosból


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Szerintem is müxi köztük a "K" vonal, még az átkosból


 

Akkor nemsokára választ kapunk.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Akkor nemsokára választ kapunk.



Kis naív ..anno megtudtad, hogy Kádár elvtárs ,mit dumált Brezsnyeve elvtárssal?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> ....és a partner ruházata?



Alberth fehér ingben lesz. Külön felhívta a figyelmemet, hogy bele ne lökjem a sárba. Ebből világosan kitűnik, mennyire bízik táncosnői képességeimben: akár én magam. 
Ja, és lakkcsizma lesz rajt. A nadrágra nem emlékszem.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Szerintem is müxi köztük a "K" vonal, még az átkosból



Alberth délutános, úgy tudom.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Kis naív ..anno megtudtad, hogy Kádár elvtárs ,mit dumált Brezsnyeve elvtárssal?


 
Én nem! Te talán igen? Vagy Te sem?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Alberth fehér ingben lesz. Külön felhívta a figyelmemet, hogy bele ne lökjem a sárba. Ebből világosan kitűnik, mennyire bízik táncosnői képességeimben: akár én magam.
> Ja, és lakkcsizma lesz rajt. A nadrágra nem emlékszem.


 
A fiúk jobban értenek hozzá! Milyen is?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Alberth délutános, úgy tudom.


 

Akkor nemsokára jelentkezik - és megmondja a nadrágja fazonját.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Én nem! Te talán igen? Vagy Te sem?



én sem, de már nem is igen fontos, persze ha történész lennék, akkor enne a fene nagyon



Rinka írta:


> Alberth fehér ingben lesz. Külön felhívta a figyelmemet, hogy bele ne lökjem a sárba. Ebből világosan kitűnik, mennyire bízik táncosnői képességeimben: akár én magam.
> Ja, és lakkcsizma lesz rajt. A nadrágra nem emlékszem.



Na a nadrág fontos, emlékezz kérlek, egy ffi nadrág nélkül, hm....kicsit bizarr:4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> én sem, de már nem is igen fontos, persze ha történész lennék, akkor enne a fene nagyon
> 
> 
> 
> Na a nadrág fontos, emlékezz kérlek, egy ffi nadrág nélkül, hm....kicsit bizarr:4:



Ahogy ez az egész kép, a kilenc lyukkal, spárgával, tüllszoknyával és gumicsizmával. :4:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Rinka ! Kis idore Giselle-nek foglak szolitani es itt lebegsz szemem elott a kemenyitett orru spicc-csizmadban .


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Rinka ! Kis idore Giselle-nek foglak szolitani es itt lebegsz szemem elott a kemenyitett orru spicc-csizmadban .


 Csak attól őrizkedj, hogy felébredjek és Rád zuhanjak, mert az katasztrófa lesz.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Rinka ! Kis idore Giselle-nek foglak szolitani es itt lebegsz szemem elott a kemenyitett orru spicc-csizmadban .


 
Lassan izomlázat kapok a nevetéstől. Ti nem?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Csak attól őrizkedj, hogy felébredjek és Rád zuhanjak, mert az katasztrófa lesz.



Értesítsük a katasztrófavédelmet is, jöjjenek az előadásra ők is


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Lassan izomlázat kapok a nevetéstől. Ti nem?


...hát, múlik az idő, vidáman


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Értesítsük a katasztrófavédelmet is, jöjjenek az előadásra ők is



Valamint kellene egy daru, amely majd felemel a levegőbe. Szükség lesz még David Copperfildre, aki megreptet. Ja, és egy hiptotizőrre, mert ébren csak a seprűmön tudok repülni.:4:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> ...hát, múlik az idő, vidáman


 

Csak az a kár, hogy lassan aludni kell térni , de talán még megvárom Alberthet, hogy válaszoljon a nadrág kérdésre.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Valamint kellene egy daru, amely majd felemel a levegőbe. Szükség lesz még David Copperfildre, aki megreptet. Ja, és egy hiptotizőrre, mert ébren csak a seprűmön tudok repülni.:4:



Nos, szerintem nézzünk körül itt először, lesznek itt szakértők, Tkatona pl. mindenhez ért szinte


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Csak az a kár, hogy lassan aludni kell térni , de talán még megvárom Alberthet, hogy válaszoljon a nadrág kérdésre.



HA sokat alaszol, még lemaradsz az életről, és főleg Alberth reakcióiról


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Nos, szerintem nézzünk körül itt először, lesznek itt szakértők, Tkatona pl. mindenhez ért szinte


 
Ez az én tisztem! 

Se szó, se beszéd, elvarázsolom alóla a seprűjét. 
Hopp! már nincs is! 
Majd visszaadom, ha jónak látom.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Csak az a kár, hogy lassan aludni kell térni , de talán még megvárom Alberthet, hogy válaszoljon a nadrág kérdésre.



Hát Alberth reakcióin kicsit aggódom, de remélem, érti a viccet.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Hát Alberth reakcióin kicsit aggódom, de remélem, érti a viccet.



Meglátjuk, ha nem, szegény doki radírozhat egész éjjel


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Nos, szerintem nézzünk körül itt először, lesznek itt szakértők, Tkatona pl. mindenhez ért szinte



Hát ha Tkatona a levegőbe tud varázsolni engem, akkor kinevezzük Táltos mellé Varázslónak. De ha leesem, akkor valami egészen más fog vele történni, ezért jól figyeljen a műveletre.:4:


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Hát ha Tkatona a levegőbe tud varázsolni engem, akkor kinevezzük Táltos mellé Varázslónak. De ha leesem, akkor valami egészen más fog vele történni, ezért jól figyeljen a műveletre.:4:



Ha leesel....mi leszel? Fej vagy írás?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Ha leesel....mi leszel? Fej vagy írás?




Dehogy. Két palacsinta. A másik Tkatona:4:


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Dehogy. Két palacsinta. A másik Tkatona:4:



Két palacsinta és közte semmi?ez olyan szocialista ízű csoda


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Dehogy. Két palacsinta. A másik Tkatona:4:


 
Majd összeszedlek benneteket, , megformázlak, kialakítalak, s újra a régi leszel.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Két palacsinta és közte semmi?ez olyan szocialista ízű csoda



Közte némi lekvár.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Közte némi lekvár.


 
Ezen ne múljon  , bekenhetlek vele, de akkor csúszni fogsz , s mi lesz Alberth fehér ingével


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Közte némi lekvár.


Ahová én vettem a jegyet, oda jár a lekváros palacsinta is hajrá!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Majd összeszedlek benneteket, , megformázlak, kialakítalak, s újra a régi leszel.


 

Ez nem lesz semmi feladat. De nehogy összecseréld az alkatrészeinket. Jól nézek ki a végén, ha ....


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Ezen ne múljon  , bekenhetlek vele, de akkor csúszni fogsz , s mi lesz Alberth fehér ingével



Kínai mosoda! Vagy olyan nálunk nincs még?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Ahová én vettem a jegyet, oda jár a lekváros palacsinta is hajrá!



Remek, akkor kezdhetjük a próbákat. Nem ennél inkább lángost a palacsita helyett? A palacsinta nagyon zsíros lesz, elcsapja a hasad.:4:


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Remek, akkor kezdhetjük a próbákat. Nem ennél inkább lángost a palacsita helyett? A palacsinta nagyon zsíros lesz, elcsapja a hasad.:4:



Nem számít, veszek be gyógyszert:4:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Most jottem a probarol ............a puciakrol surgosen kell gondoskodnunk


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Nem számít, veszek be gyógyszert:4:


 
Nehogy betegek legyetek nekem a bemutatóra!  

Mert akkor futkoshatok egyiktől a másikig. Vagy lehetek egyszerre több helyen is, az nem olyan strapás.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Nem számít, veszek be gyógyszert:4:


 Látom magam palacsintaként a piros tüllszoknyámban. A gumicsizmákat el ne felejtsd kiköpni.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Nehogy betegek legyetek nekem a bemutatóra!
> 
> Mert akkor futkoshatok egyiktől a másikig.



Mint kedves nővér? Szóljatok Szlemesének is, nagy szakértő ebben a műfajban


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Látom magam palacsintaként a piros tüllszoknyámban. A gumicsizmákat el ne felejtsd kiköpni.



Jó lenne, ha marcipánból csináltatnád, akkor egy gusztustalan köpködéstől megmentenél


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Most jottem a probarol ............a puciakrol surgosen kell gondoskodnunk



Nézem magam. Nem is gondoltam, hogy ilyen karcsú vagyok.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Jó lenne, ha marcipánból csináltatnád, akkor egy gusztustalan köpködéstől megmentenél



A marcipánba beleizzad a lábam.:4:


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Nézem magam. Nem is gondoltam, hogy ilyen karcsú vagyok.


 lesz beruházás is otthon nálad sűrgősen tükröket cserélsz azt hiszem


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> A marcipánba beleizzad a lábam.:4:



Inkább szagos legyen, mint gumi


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Inkább szagos legyen, mint gumi


 Tükröm, tükröm ,mondd meg nékem, 
szagos-e a lábbetétem:4:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

most latom , hogy az elso kepen "Alberth" valami szoros labu pasival birkozik .................


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Tükröm, tükröm ,mondd meg nékem,
> szagos-e a lábbetétem:4:


ezt mar nem birom ki .................................


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> most latom , hogy az elso kepen "Alberth" valami szoros labu pasival birkozik .................


 Kész. Végem van. Le lettem cserélve egy szőröslábura. Inkább birkózik, mint velem táncol. Ez már a vég.:4:


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> most latom , hogy az elso kepen "Alberth" valami szoros labu pasival birkozik .................




csak szoros vagy elírtad?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Kész. Végem van. Le lettem cserélve egy szőröslábura. Inkább birkózik, mint velem táncol. Ez már a vég.:4:



Sorosd, mint az ügynöké


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> ezt mar nem birom ki .................................


 

lassan én semmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! izomlázam van, segítséggggggggggggggg!


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> lassan én semmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!



Akkor itt az idő a betétek vizsgálatára


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

N e aggodj Rinka ...gyakorlat teszi a mestert ...inkabb a szoroslabut ejtse fejre ...........
Taltos lattad a kepeket a probarol ????


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Akkor itt az idő a betétek vizsgálatára


Anry ..meglepodnel ....nem szarnyas............


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> N e aggodj Rinka ...gyakorlat teszi a mestert ...inkabb a szoroslabut ejtse fejre ...........
> Taltos lattad a kepeket a probarol ????


 
Láttam, csudajók!   

Majd varázsolok Rinkának láthatatlan felfüggesztőt.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Sorosd, mint az ügynöké



Mit kezdek most a tüllszoknyámmal, marcipán csizmácskámmal? 
Már csak abban bízok, egy szőrös láb még nem feltétlen jelent férfit.:4:


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Anry ..meglepodnel ....nem szarnyas............



arra nem is gondoltam de ez genetikai hiba nálam





Rinka írta:


> Mit kezdek most a tüllszoknyámmal, marcipán csizmácskámmal?
> Már csak abban bízok, egy szőrös láb még nem feltétlen jelent férfit.:4:



A gyors evoluciós fejlődés sem mentes mellékhatásoktól


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Láttam, csudajók!
> 
> Majd varázsolok Rinkának láthatatlan felfüggesztőt.



Jó vastag kötél kell hozzá, asszem. De lehet, hogy nem is lesz rá szükség, szőröslábu elütött a fellépéstől.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

Eddig vártam, már nem bírok megyek aludni, majd holnap visszolvasok

Sziasztok, kellemes éjt mindőtöknek


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Anry ..meglepodnel ....nem szarnyas............



Szárny nélkül is tud repülni? Akkor neki is fel kell lépnie, feltétlenül.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Eddig vártam, már nem bírok megyek aludni, majd holnap visszolvasok
> 
> Sziasztok, kellemes éjt mindőtöknek



Jó éjt neked, Anry


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 4)

Anry írta:


> Eddig vártam, már nem bírok megyek aludni, majd holnap visszolvasok
> 
> Sziasztok, kellemes éjt mindőtöknek


 

Neked is viszont! 

Én is megyek, mert Alberthet nem lehet kivárni - az is lehet, megijedt talán, s elbujdokolt.  

Jóéjt Mindenkinek!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

Táltos írta:


> Neked is viszont!
> 
> Én is megyek, mert Alberthet nem lehet kivárni - az is lehet, megijedt talán, s elbujdokolt.
> 
> Jóéjt Mindenkinek!


Jó éjt, szép álmokat, Táltos


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 4)

Rinka írta:


> Mit kezdek most a tüllszoknyámmal, marcipán csizmácskámmal?
> Már csak abban bízok, egy szőrös láb még nem feltétlen jelent férfit.:4:


Tullszoknyat szunyoghalonak , marcipan csizmat a foti gyermekvarosnak ,........ szoroslabut a hormonkutatoknak ..........


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 4)

FiFike írta:


> Tullszoknyat szunyoghalonak , marcipan csizmat a foti gyermekvarosnak ,........ szoroslabut a hormonkutatoknak ..........


 És velem mi lesz?Én hova legyek? Megvan, én leszek a hormonkutató. Szőröslábunak annyi.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Már látom magam tüllszoknyában, negyvenkettes piros gumicsizmában, kilenc luknál pitykézni.Szoknyám alól egy gombolyag spárga tekeredik, hogy biztosan visszataláljak a való világba. Kánkánt táncolok rogyásig, lábaimat at égig hajigálom, miközben Edit-tidE koronázási ünnepsége folyik.:4:


 
Na latom lemaradtam a nagy balrol, de az biztos hogy en koronatlan kiralyjany vagyok, Mert Rinka addig dobalta a labait, mig az leropult a fejemrol. Viszont neplistazas helyett lukszamlalas lesz, 9-tol tobbel rendelkezok adot fognak fizetni


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> lesz beruházás is otthon nálad sűrgősen tükröket cserélsz azt hiszem


 
Csak egy szoba kerul es mar oda is rendeltem a tukroket-tekorkut.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Csak egy szoba kerul es mar oda is rendeltem a tukroket-tekorkut.



Királyi fenséged, csak ne sanyargassa a népet, arra van már kormányunk, s akinek tíz lika van, még nem biztos, hogy annyival gazdagabb, mint azt Ön hiszi!


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> És velem mi lesz?Én hova legyek? Megvan, én leszek a hormonkutató. Szőröslábunak annyi.



Na én egy vizuális típus vagyok, és most elképzeltelek, amint ott maradtál a világot jelentő deszkákon, marcipános csizmáid nélkül, szőrös lábakkal, tüllszoknya nélkül, szóval, nem semmi a látvány!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Na én egy vizuális típus vagyok, és most elképzeltelek, amint ott maradtál a világot jelentő deszkákon, marcipános csizmáid nélkül, szőrös lábakkal, tüllszoknya nélkül, szóval, nem semmi a látvány!



:4::4::4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Na latom lemaradtam a nagy balrol, de az biztos hogy en koronatlan kiralyjany vagyok, Mert Rinka addig dobalta a labait, mig az leropult a fejemrol. Viszont neplistazas helyett lukszamlalas lesz, 9-tol tobbel rendelkezok adot fognak fizetni



Ez így nem jó. tartsunk lyukszámlálást a hölgyeknél. Szem. kettő. Fül: kettő. Száj: egy. Orr: kettő. Köldök: egy. Elöl: kettő Hátul :egy. Ez pont tizenegy.
Szerintem azok fizessenek adót, akiknek tizenegynél kevesebb van.:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

Alakul a tánckar, mert úgy látom mások is kedvet fognak kapni! Akinek szőrös a lába, spárgázzon sokat! Közben epillálódik. Jó passzos huszárnadrág megfelel a tánchoz. Paszományzsinórral díszítve. Lesz még menyecsketánc, botostánc, verbunkos és csárdás. 9 lyuk és 9 tánc.!
A híd minden lyukában táncolunk egy lyuktáncot...! Van itt orvos..? Sürgős...! :4:


----------



## allegro (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Becs szó, nekem senki sem szólt, hogy fel lett véve a világörökség részének.:4:


Most szólok! 
Az előzményeket olvasva, így virtuálisan máris "kárt" tettetek benne (nem, hogy betétcsere, ide már a kárpitos kellett    )
Rinkának és alberthnek ajánlom a tokaji történelmi borvidéket, habár az is a világörökség része, de legalább autentikusabb, a szőlőtaposáshoz meg egyébként sem kell a marcipános csizma :4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

alberth írta:


> Alakul a tánckar, mert úgy látom mások is kedvet fognak kapni! Akinek szőrös a lába, spárgázzon sokat! Közben epillálódik. Jó passzos huszárnadrág megfelel a tánchoz. Paszományzsinórral díszítve. Lesz még menyecsketánc, botostánc, verbunkos és csárdás. 9 lyuk és 9 tánc.!
> A híd minden lyukában táncolunk egy lyuktáncot...! Van itt orvos..? Sürgős...! :4:


 Most megnyugodtam, mert tegnap mindnyájan kicsit elszálltunk. Aggódtam, hátha túlzásokba estem. De nem csalódtam, érted a viccet. Mi tegnap olyan jól szórakoztunk, hogy szó szerint már sírtam a röhögéstől. 

Az orvos te vagy, éppen tegnap mondtad. Akkor vedd fel a fehér köpenyed. és tessék gyógyítani.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

allegro írta:


> Most szólok!
> Az előzményeket olvasva, így virtuálisan máris "kárt" tettetek benne (nem, hogy betétcsere, ide már a kárpitos kellett    )
> Rinkának és alberthnek ajánlom a tokaji történelmi borvidéket, habár az is a világörökség része, de legalább autentikusabb, a szőlőtaposáshoz meg egyébként sem kell a marcipános csizma :4:



Most mi lesz, ha a kárpitos eltűnteti a kilenc lukat? Oda a világörökség.
A marcipános csizmácskára szükség van, Anry szeretné elfogyasztani palacsintába csomagolva.:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Most megnyugodtam, mert tegnap mindnyájan kicsit elszálltunk. Aggódtam, hátha túlzásokba estem. De nem csalódtam, érted a viccet. Mi tegnap olyan jól szórakoztunk, hogy szó szerint már sírtam a röhögéstől.
> 
> Az orvos te vagy, éppen tegnap mondtad. Akkor vedd fel a fehér köpenyed. és tessék gyógyítani.


Felvettem a diagnózist, végigkövettem az eseményeket a tegnapi összes hozzászólást elolvasván. A gyógymód: piros csizmába töltött állotvízből kell kipurgálni a tánckart....


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

allegro írta:


> Most szólok!
> Az előzményeket olvasva, így virtuálisan máris "kárt" tettetek benne (nem, hogy betétcsere, ide már a kárpitos kellett    )
> Rinkának és alberthnek ajánlom a tokaji történelmi borvidéket, habár az is a világörökség része, de legalább autentikusabb, a szőlőtaposáshoz meg egyébként sem kell a marcipános csizma :4:


Tokajt jól ismerem, híd ott is van, de azt nem számoltam hány lyukú? Tudja valaki? :4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

alberth írta:


> Felvettem a diagnózist, végigkövettem az eseményeket a tegnapi összes hozzászólást elolvasván. A gyógymód: piros csizmába töltött állotvízből kell kipurgálni a tánckart....



El fog olvadni a csizmácska a víztől. A víz pedig édes lesz a marcipántól.
Én meg az édes víztől a trónusra kényszerülök. Namármost a számítógép nem a mellékhelyiségben van.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> El fog olvadni a csizmácska a víztől. A víz pedig édes lesz a marcipántól.
> Én meg az édes víztől a trónusra kényszerülök. Namármost a számítógép nem a mellékhelyiségben van.


Két lehetőség adódik:
1. Számítógépet a WC-be,
2. Bilit a számítógé elébe...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

alberth írta:


> Két lehetőség adódik:
> 1. Számítógépet a WC-be,
> 2. Bilit a számítógé elébe...



A kettes számút egyszerűbb kivitelezni. kerestem egy harmins literes fazekat.:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> A kettes számút egyszerűbb kivitelezni. kerestem egy harmins literes fazekat.:4:


Az még beöntéshez is megtenné...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

alberth írta:


> Az még beöntéshez is megtenné...



Szerintem arra is szükségem lenne már, mert őrült gondolatok kavarognak a fejemben. Egyetlen komoly gondolatom sincs már két napja.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Szerintem arra is szükségem lenne már, mert őrült gondolatok kavarognak a fejemben. Egyetlen komoly gondolatom sincs már két napja.


Végre valami jó hír ebben a savanyú-keserű világban! Vígasság=gyönyörűség...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

alberth írta:


> Végre valami jó hír ebben a savanyú-keserű világban! Vígasság=gyönyörűség...



Sok ember képtelen a gondokat letenni, akár pillanatokra is. Talán nekünk jobb, ha ki tudunk kapcsoni. Nem hiszem, hogy a gondunk lenne kesesebb.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Sok ember képtelen a gondokat letenni, akár pillanatokra is. Talán nekünk jobb, ha ki tudunk kapcsoni. Nem hiszem, hogy a gondunk lenne kesesebb.


Bizony így van ez! Tudni kell az embernek többfelé figyelni. A gondok megvárnak úgyis. Közben meg fel lehet vidulni egy kicsit.
A humorérzék nagy isteni ajándék az emberiség számára. Van, akinél hiába kopogtat.. inkább keresztre feszítené, mint... de ezt már tudjuk.
Örüljünk tehát annak is hogy tudunk örülni...!:4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

alberth írta:


> Bizony így van ez! Tudni kell az embernek többfelé figyelni. A gondok megvárnak úgyis. Közben meg fel lehet vidulni egy kicsit.
> A humorérzék nagy isteni ajándék az emberiség számára. Van, akinél hiába kopogtat.. inkább keresztre feszítené, mint... de ezt már tudjuk.
> Örüljünk tehát annak is hogy tudunk örülni...!:4:



Ez a legjobb dolog, amit kaptam a teremtőtől, hogy a humor bennem van. Gyakran nevetek saját magamon is. Így mások nem rajtam nevetnek, hanem velem. Ez nem mindegy. Általában az emberek kedveli a Cirano-i magatartást.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Azért már betegre ne röhögjük magunkat,mert az minimum 300 rupóba kerül, hacsak egyszer kell orvoshoz forulnunk !


----------



## Melitta (2007 Január 5)

Rinkaval mi kigyogyitunk ingyen is. Mit mondtal nem vagy Napoleon?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Melitta írta:


> Rinkaval mi kigyogyitunk ingyen is. Mit mondtal nem vagy Napoleon?



Azt még nem tudodm mi lettem de ha 2 nő akar kigyógyítani, jobb ha rögtön röhögve hősi halált halok


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

queldrin írta:


> Üdv!



Hi


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

Melitta írta:


> Rinkaval mi kigyogyitunk ingyen is. Mit mondtal nem vagy Napoleon?


 
Egye fene, besegítek én is, ugyanis egyik kedvencem


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> Egye fene, besegítek én is, ugyanis egyik kedvencem



Jessz, ebbe én belehalok azt hiszem


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> Egye fene, besegítek én is, ugyanis egyik kedvencem


inkább beneveznék a tánckarba cibzáras bugyiban, tüll nélkül


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Jessz, ebbe én belehalok azt hiszem


 

Nem kell félni! nem bánt a néni!


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> Nem kell félni! nem bánt a néni!



azt hittem: " nem fog fájni" !


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

A fajdalom is erzes !


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> inkább beneveznék a tánckarba cibzáras bugyiban, tüll nélkül


 
Na erre befizetek! rövid bugyiban?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> Na erre befizetek! rövid bugyiban?



slipre gondolsz?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> slipre gondolsz?


 

Nem, buggyosra.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> Nem, buggyosra.



...akkor találgatok tvább: a rózsaszín, paraszt barokkos ,szárán gumis?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Azért már betegre ne röhögjük magunkat,mert az minimum 300 rupóba kerül, hacsak egyszer kell orvoshoz forulnunk !



Bármikor jöhetsz ingyen kezelésre. Melitta segítségével alapos gyógyításban részesítünk. Nálunk csak a diagnózisért kell fizetni, a kezelések ingyenesek lesznek.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Bármikor jöhetsz ingyen kezelésre. Melitta segítségével alapos gyógyításban részesítünk. Nálunk csak a diagnózisért kell fizetni, a kezelések ingyenesek lesznek.




haha Kúrálni én szeretekTe!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> haha Kúrálni én szeretekTe!



Csak később fedeztem fel, Táltos és esetleg Fifike is csatlakozik a gyógyítók táborához. Hogy Neked milyen jó dolgod lesz!
Kúrálásról nem volt szó, csak gyógyításról. Vagy az ugyanaz?:4:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

Rinka vigyazz a tutudre mert valami rokokosgatyust terveznek a tanckar ferfitagjai szamara


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Csak később fedeztem fel, Táltos és esetleg Fifike is csatlakozik a gyógyítók táborához. Hogy Neked milyen jó dolgod lesz!
> Kúrálásról nem volt szó, csak gyógyításról. Vagy az ugyanaz?:4:



Nálam más, ez nem függő!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> ...akkor találgatok tvább: a rózsaszín, paraszt barokkos ,szárán gumis?


 

Bingó!


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> Bingó!


Na most kibeszélem magamat


Én a boxer híve vagyok, a bővebb fazont jobban szeretem, mert lehet benne helyezkedni


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Csak később fedeztem fel, Táltos és esetleg Fifike is csatlakozik a gyógyítók táborához. Hogy Neked milyen jó dolgod lesz!
> Kúrálásról nem volt szó, csak gyógyításról. Vagy az ugyanaz?:4:


ohhh jaaa .... kuralas-1/2 egeszseg , 50% mar bejott !


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

FiFike írta:


> ohhh jaaa .... kuralas-1/2 egeszseg , 50% mar bejott !



Ugye?!Néha én is fejen találom a szöget!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

FiFike írta:


> Rinka vigyazz a tutudre mert valami rokokosgatyust terveznek a tanckar ferfitagjai szamara



Ez csak nem azt jelenti, hogy megisszák előlem a tütümet. Na, menten lakatot teszek a bárszekrényre!
Ja, most értem meg, hogy a balattszoknyámról van szó. Hát vigyázok, vigyázok, már amennyire lehet, de ha meglátom a tánckar férfitagjait rokokós gatyában, menten leesik rólam a tütü.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Ez csak nem azt jelenti, hogy megisszák előlem a tütümet. Na, menten lakatot teszek a bárszekrényre!
> Ja, most értem meg, hogy a balattszoknyámról van szó. Hát vigyázok, vigyázok, már amennyire lehet, de ha meglátom a tánckar férfitagjait rokokós gatyában, menten leesik rólam a tütü.


Na hová lett a tegnapi madzagod?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

FiFike írta:


> ohhh jaaa .... kuralas-1/2 egeszseg , 50% mar bejott !


 De azért befejezni egészségesebb, nem? Mert ugye félbehagyni elég ártalmas.:4:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Na most kibeszélem magamat
> 
> 
> Én a boxer híve vagyok, a bővebb fazont jobban szeretem, mert lehet benne helyezkedni


 
A rózsaszín buggyos, gumisszárú elég bő , balra kissé nagyítjuk


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> De azért befejezni egészségesebb, nem? Mert ugye félbehagyni elég ártalmas.:4:


Na már megint egy bibliai hely Onánia!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Na hová lett a tegnapi madzagod?



Spárga, kérném szépen, spárga. De ha azt rátekerem a bárszekrényre, akkor bonyolult hozzájutnom a tartalmához, ha reszketni kezd a kezem.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> A rózsaszín buggyos, gumisszárú elég bő



Elégnek elég de a textília eredendő használói miatt, merevgörcseim lennének tőle és nagyon érdekesen néznék ki petrencésen, Budát mutatva 8)


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Spárga, kérném szépen, spárga. De ha azt rátekerem a bárszekrényre, akkor bonyolult hozzájutnom a tartalmához, ha reszketni kezd a kezem.



Én a tüllödet kötögetném


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Na már megint egy bibliai hely Onánia!



Igen, tényleg hallottam Onán bűnéről. Mit tett az a szerencsétlen, hogy még ma is emlegetik a bűnét?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Én a tüllödet kötögetném



Az nem jó, mert akkor kilátszik a rózaszín, parasztbarokk, buggyos szárú bundabugyim.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Igen, tényleg hallottam Onán bűnéről. Mit tett az a szerencsétlen, hogy még ma is emlegetik a bűnét?



Azt hiszem adás megszakítás a vétek


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Az nem jó, mert akkor kilátszik a rózaszín, parasztbarokk, buggyos szárú bundabugyim.



Összegzem: egy nőnek, soha semmi se jó


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Elégnek elég de a textília eredendő használói miatt, merevgörcseim lennének tőle és nagyon érdekesen néznék ki petrencésen, Budát mutatva 8)



A malomkövet elbírná a petrencerúd?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Spárga, kérném szépen, spárga. De ha azt rátekerem a bárszekrényre, akkor bonyolult hozzájutnom a tartalmához, ha reszketni kezd a kezem.


 

Az nem jó! Reszkető kezed kicsúszi Alberth kezéből, s akkor beesel a fiú tánckarosok szőrős lábai közé  
De vigyázok rád, itt van egy kis pálesz, meg konyak:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Azt hiszem adás megszakítás a vétek



Nem is tudtam, hogy már a bibliai időkben is volt TV adás.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

Anry textilianak : selymet , barsonyt ohhh nem ....inkabb a muszlint ajanlanam .... sejtelmes .........(pihekonnyu , jol szellozik ), eszrevetlenul rasimul az idomokra


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> Az nem jó! Reszkető kezed kicsúszi Alberth kezéből, s akkor beesel a fiú tánckarosok szőrős lábai közé
> De vigyázok rád, itt van egy kis pálesz, meg konyak:



jobb is, ha leisszuk magunkat kicsit



Rinka írta:


> A malomkövet elbírná a petrencerúd?



Hát... a vizes vödröt se aggatam rea már nem is fogom, örök talány, hogy mit bírn a ki


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Táltos írta:


> Az nem jó! Reszkető kezed kicsúszi Alberth kezéből, s akkor beesel a fiú tánckarosok szőrős lábai közé
> De vigyázok rád, itt van egy kis pálesz, meg konyak:


 Attól félek, ha ezt meginnám, akkor esnék bele a ....hova is?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Nem is tudtam, hogy már a bibliai időkben is volt TV adás.



Antenna biztosan volt hozzá már akkor is


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

FiFike írta:


> Anry textilianak : selymet , barsonyt ohhh nem ....inkabb a muszlint ajanlanam .... sejtelmes .........(pihekonnyu , jol szellozik ), eszrevetlenul rasimul az idomokra



NA ne még csak az kelleneörökre hason kellene kúsznom


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Attól félek, ha ezt meginnám, akkor esnék bele a ....hova is?


a lukba


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> A malomkövet elbírná a petrencerúd?


Na-na ...az edzest horganyzott ( ures) vizesvodorrel kezdjuk !


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

FiFike írta:


> Na-na ...az edzest horganyzott ( ures) vizesvodorrel kezdjuk !



Mint írtam tegnap is, vizuális típus vagyok
...hát, baromi jól nézhetnék ki egy vizes vödörrel rajta, főleg ha el is esek vele, a falu is össze rohanna egy jót röhögni


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

a kutyam forgatja a fejet ugy figyel ....ez biztos jele annak , hogy arcizmaim hangos mukodesbe kezdtek .


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Antenna biztosan volt hozzá már akkor is




Az idők nem sokat változnak. Legfeljebb, hogy mostanában inkább parabolaantennák vannak a tetőn. Ezeket nem csavarja le egy erősebb szélroham.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

FiFike írta:


> a kutyam forgatja a fejet ugy figyel ....ez biztos jele annak , hogy arcizmaim hangos mukodesbe kezdtek .



szegény kutya, egy üres vödör miatt kapkodja fejét


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Az idők nem sokat változnak. Legfeljebb, hogy mostanában inkább parabolaantennák vannak a tetőn. Ezeket nem csavarja le egy erősebb szélroham.



hm, amire én gondoltam, arra nem jó a parabola


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Mint írtam tegnap is, vizuális típus vagyok
> ...hát, baromi jól nézhetnék ki egy vizes vödörrel rajta, főleg ha el is esek vele, a falu is össze rohanna egy jót röhögni



Videófelvétellt kérünk a próbáról, mert elég hitetlenek vagyunk.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Videófelvétellt kérünk a próbáról, mert elég hitetlenek vagyunk.



Videóban nem én vagyok a szakértő


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> hm, amire én gondoltam, arra nem jó a parabola


 Nem értettelek félre, de egy szélroham lecsavarhatja, és már vége is az adásnak.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Videóban nem én vagyok a szakértő


Ismét Tkatonát kell szólítanunk?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Nem értettelek félre, de egy szélroham lecsavarhatja, és már vége is az adásnak.


Ja? NA látod mennivel okosabbak voltak a bibliai időkben, nem kellet nekik a parabola


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Videófelvétellt kérünk a próbáról, mert elég hitetlenek vagyunk.




És miről lenne a felvétel? Erre falugyűlés is lenne a csörömpöléstől úgy is új polgármestert kell választani, mert az előző megégette magát!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> a lukba



A kilenc közül egyikbe? Számomra elég ijesztő lehetőség.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> A kilenc közül egyikbe? Számomra elég ijesztő lehetőség.


Na, nem fenékig tejfel az élet!


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> És miről lenne a felvétel? Erre falugyűlés is lenne a csörömpöléstől úgy is új polgármestert kell választani, mert az előző megégette magát!


 Kezdjük műanyagvödörrel az nem csörömpöl. Falugyűlés videóval csak akkor legyen már, ha jól begyakoroltad.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> szegény kutya, egy üres vödör miatt kapkodja fejét


dehogy ....most toltom felig (vizzel) a vodrot


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Kezdjük műanyagvödörrel az nem csörömpöl. Falugyűlés videóval csak akkor legyen már, ha jól begyakoroltad.



még nyilvános főpróbát is akarnál?Beste lélek8):4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Na, nem fenékig tejfel az élet!



Na de ennyire? Inkább nem is iszom egy kortyot sem.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

FiFike írta:


> dehogy ....most toltom felig (vizzel) a vodrot



Hahaha ha ezt a klubban elmesélem


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> még nyilvános főpróbát is akarnál?Beste lélek8):4:


 Van bennem némi gonoszság, de miért lep meg ez egy nőtől?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

FiFike írta:


> dehogy ....most toltom felig (vizzel) a vodrot


Vigyázz azért, nehogy sérvet kapjál8)


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

FiFike írta:


> dehogy ....most toltom felig (vizzel) a vodrot



Azt hittem, higannyal lesz töltve.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Van bennem némi gonoszság, de miért lep meg ez egy nőtől?



Mert én csak a szépre emlékezema többit töröl, töröl az emlékezet


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Azt hittem, higannyal lesz töltve.



Egy tömben rázkódom, de a kutya kint van


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Mert én csak a szépre emlékezema többit töröl, töröl az emlékezet


 Na, akkor most mi elkezdjük felfrissíteni az emlékeidet az egyebekről. készülj!


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Na, akkor most mi elkezdjük felfrissíteni az emlékeidet az egyebekről. készülj!



Ma már nem megyek aludni, van rá öt órám aztán ébredés
Sziasztok, szép álmot nektek is


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Egy tömben rázkódom, de a kutya kint van



Kutya? Hogy kerül oda a kutya? Csalni nem ér, a vödörpróbát Neked kell kiállnod.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Kutya? Hogy kerül oda a kutya? Csalni nem ér, a vödörpróbát Neked kell kiállnod.



Fifinél van a kutya , Te


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Anry írta:


> Ma már nem megyek aludni, van rá öt órám aztán ébredés
> Sziasztok, szép álmot nektek is


Jó éjt, Anry.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Jó éjt, Anry.



Neked is, szia


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 5)

Jo ejszakat Anry ! 
Aztan nehogy remalmaid legyenek ;-)


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 5)

Nem leszek meglepve, ha Anrynak rémálmai lesznek egy szigetről, ahol minden nő őt akarja kezelésben részesíteni, és ő hordja majd a vizet két vödörrel, egy távoli kútról.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 5)

Rinka írta:


> Ez így nem jó. tartsunk lyukszámlálást a hölgyeknél. Szem. kettő. Fül: kettő. Száj: egy. Orr: kettő. Köldök: egy. Elöl: kettő Hátul :egy. Ez pont tizenegy.
> Szerintem azok fizessenek adót, akiknek tizenegynél kevesebb van.:4:


 
Ok! Ez talalo, szamlazas letudva, statisztika atertekelve, az ev adomentes lesz


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Ok! Ez talalo, szamlazas letudva, statisztika atertekelve, az ev adomentes lesz


Szerintem mégis csak 9 lyukat számolhatunk. Ugyanis csak a vak hölgyeken van 11 lyuk. Akinek hiányzanak a szemei jelentkezzék! Annak nem kell adózni! Tehát a 11 lyukasak már túlságosan szemtelenek. :4: 
Világos, a hortobágyi 9 lyukú híd nőnemű. Ezért foglalkoztat hát ennyire...! :4: most világosodtam meg...


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> Szerintem mégis csak 9 lyukat számolhatunk. Ugyanis csak a vak hölgyeken van 11 lyuk. Akinek hiányzanak a szemei jelentkezzék! Annak nem kell adózni! Tehát a 11 lyukasak már túlságosan szemtelenek. :4:
> Világos, a hortobágyi 9 lyukú híd nőnemű. Ezért foglalkoztat hát ennyire...! :4: most világosodtam meg...


 
Akko most mar nem tudom, adozunk vagy nem adozunk....De en itten nem akarok "sanyargatni", inkabb rabizom ezt a szakertore Rinkara


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Akko most mar nem tudom, adozunk vagy nem adozunk....De en itten nem akarok "sanyargatni", inkabb rabizom ezt a szakertore Rinkara


Holnap, vagyis ma a tánckarral karöltve töviről hegyire megtárgyaljuk, a hölgyek adóznak, vagy a világörökség részei, mint a hortobágyi kilenclyukú híd?


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> Holnap, vagyis ma a tánckarral karöltve töviről hegyire megtárgyaljuk, a hölgyek adóznak, vagy a világörökség részei, mint a hortobágyi kilenclyukú híd?


 
Mit vilagorokseg, en akarom a kilenclyuku hidat. Asszem a holgyek csak adoztatnak


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> Mit vilagorokseg, en akarom a kilenclyuku hidat. Asszem a holgyek csak adoztatnak


Egy világszép királylány óhaja parancs számomra. De akkor már a híd előtt lévő híres csárdát is neked ajánlanám... Bizony jó konyhája van... Én már tapasztaltam...


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

Lyuk es uregugybol kifolyolag nepszamlalast tartottam ....Rinkam az en szemem hibadzik de lyuknak nem minositheto . Igy a fejemen 5 lyuk van . Mi az , hogy elol 2 luk ? Egy kis horpadas a koldokom ... a nagyobb hasadas ... okay nevezheto lyuknak + 1 kis tulfolyo es hatul egy nyilas . Elkeseredtem mert vegul is valami anatomiai csoda lehetek ha igy eltem le az eletemet . Viszont ha garantalod , hogy adomentesek leszunk akkor furatok 1-2 extra likat magamra . Alberth szeretnelek felkerni az uregek es likak definalasara .


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

FiFike írta:


> Lyuk es uregugybol kifolyolag nepszamlalast tartottam ....Rinkam az en szemem hibadzik de lyuknak nem minositheto . Igy a fejemen 5 lyuk van . Mi az , hogy elol 2 luk ? Egy kis horpadas a koldokom ... a nagyobb hasadas ... okay nevezheto lyuknak + 1 kis tulfolyo es hatul egy nyilas . Elkeseredtem mert vegul is valami anatomiai csoda lehetek ha igy eltem le az eletemet . Viszont ha garantalod , hogy adomentesek leszunk akkor furatok 1-2 extra likat magamra . Alberth szeretnelek felkerni az uregek es likak definalasara .


Vállamra veszem e nemes terhet, mint Atlasz a Földet és egész nap számolgatok, vizualizálok, megpróbálom összeadni...  :4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

FiFike írta:


> Lyuk es uregugybol kifolyolag nepszamlalast tartottam ....Rinkam az en szemem hibadzik de lyuknak nem minositheto . Igy a fejemen 5 lyuk van . Mi az , hogy elol 2 luk ? Egy kis horpadas a koldokom ... a nagyobb hasadas ... okay nevezheto lyuknak + 1 kis tulfolyo es hatul egy nyilas . Elkeseredtem mert vegul is valami anatomiai csoda lehetek ha igy eltem le az eletemet . Viszont ha garantalod , hogy adomentesek leszunk akkor furatok 1-2 extra likat magamra . Alberth szeretnelek felkerni az uregek es likak definalasara .



Na, ez így nem lesz jó. Ha a fiúk számolják a lukakat, ők egynél megállnak, és nem is számolnak tovább.
Mivel úgy emlegetjük a szemünket, hogy szemnyílás, ezért számoltam a lukak közé.
Az elöl két luk közül egyik a túlfolyó, másik a céltábla közepe. Hátul a szilárd túlfolyó. A köldököt is említik köldökluknak.
További véleményeket kérek ez ügyben. Lányok, fiúk tessék számolni. mindenki számolja a magáét, nehogy Fifikére tényleg két új lukat kelljen fúrni adómentesség céljából. A számlálás végeredményét majd tessék benyújtani a lukszámláló bizottságnak. A végén megátlagoljuk az eredményt.:4:


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 6)

Ok, ami nekem van az nem anatomiai csoda, hanem csicsa. A fulemen 2 lyuk+ 2 a fulbevalonak. Az orromon szinten 2 lyuk+ 1 luk az orrbevalonak.
Szemoldokbe es koldokbe, sot mellekbe is lehet rakni pirszinget, ami + likakat jelent. Ha ugyesen osszezarom a mutato es huvelykujjamat abbol "O" lesz, az is luk. Asszem pihent agyammal lukat me'g tudok beszelni a hasatokba is


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

Szepseges tronolo kiralylanyunk ! Az udvarholgyekkel ugy dontottunk , hogy egy gyorskezelesre beutaljuk . Ez egy kozepfoku antipirszing kura amit a fonover tanacsara a hajnali orakban fogunk vegrehajtani . A korai orakban lelheto ionok majd szabalyozzak a rozsaszinszaporitosejtek mukodest amik kis kegyednel tultengesrol tanuskodnak .


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

A kalaúznéninek egy lyukasztóval több van. Ső a sípja is lyukas. Nekem meg kilyukadhat a zoknim is, vagy a cipőm talpa. Hölgyek: aki gyöngysort visel adja össze mondjuk a gyöngysoron lévőket is.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 6)

FiFike írta:


> Szepseges tronolo kiralylanyunk ! Az udvarholgyekkel ugy dontottunk , hogy egy gyorskezelesre beutaljuk . Ez egy kozepfoku antipirszing kura amit a fonover tanacsara a hajnali orakban fogunk vegrehajtani . A korai orakban lelheto ionok majd szabalyozzak a rozsaszinszaporitosejtek mukodest amik kis kegyednel tultengesrol tanuskodnak .


 
Gyorskezelest expressbe keretik utalni, mert kulonben magamat kellesz kikurelalnom. A rozsaszinu sejtek a fejem oldalan elhelyezkedo pofazacskoimon talalhato es megfelelo mennyisegu beontessel lehet halvanyitani ill. fokozni a szinhatast ami ellen kifogasom nincs.


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

Úgy látszik, mások még nem végeztek a lukak számolásával. Én most 13-nál tartok


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

Rinkam ! Kivancsi lennek , hogy Doberdonal vagy Mohacsnal tettel szert ezekre az extra lukakra ?


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

FiFike írta:


> Rinkam ! Kivancsi lennek , hogy Doberdonal vagy Mohacsnal tettel szert ezekre az extra lukakra ?


 Doberdónál a dobhártyám lukadt ki, Mohácsnál egy másik hártya, innen az extra lukak


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Ettől még táncolni lehet


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Sőt nem kell félni spárgázás közben az ,,ártatlanság" balesetből fakadó elvesztése miatt...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

legfeljebb felteszem a hallókészülékem


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> Sőt nem kell félni spárgázás közben az ,,ártatlanság" balesetből fakadó elvesztése miatt...



Hát jól is néznék ki ennyi idősen, ha most kellene félnem tőle:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Rinka írta:


> legfeljebb felteszem a hallókészülékem


Akkor egy-két lyukkal kevesebbel rendelkezel...:4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> Akkor egy-két lyukkal kevesebbel rendelkezel...:4:


 Akkor ez kizárva. Azaz, mégsem. Két fülbevalóm is van.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Nekem tökéletes hallásom van, de nem zeneileg...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> Nekem tökéletes hallásom van, de nem zeneileg...


 Az én hallásommal is csak zeneileg van baj, egyébként jól hallok.
Csak Fifikének indokoltam meg a plusz lukakat.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Rinka írta:


> Az én hallásommal is csak zeneileg van baj, egyébként jól hallok.
> Csak Fifikének indokoltam meg a plusz lukakat.


Hipnózissal meg purgálással vajon javítható -e a zenei hallás? Mert így nem lesz belőlem zeneszerző, karmester vagy énekes. Még furulyázni sem tudok, pedig azon sok lyuk van...


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

Banatomban ........... alig hasznalt , likatlan testemet , celtablanak ajanlom fel a vakokintezetenek


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> Hipnózissal meg purgálással vajon javítható -e a zenei hallás? Mert így nem lesz belőlem zeneszerző, karmester vagy énekes. Még furulyázni sem tudok, pedig azon sok lyuk van...


 A szitán, szűrőkanálon szintén sok luk van, mégsem lehet rajtuk furulyázni. 
Lehet, hogy amit megfújtál, az nem furulya volt.:4:


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

FiFike írta:


> Banatomban ........... alig hasznalt , likatlan testemet , celtablanak ajanlom fel a vakokintezetenek



A céllövöldében nem lenne jobb?:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Rinka írta:


> A szitán, szűrőkanálon szintén sok luk van, mégsem lehet rajtuk furulyázni.
> Lehet, hogy amit megfújtál, az nem furulya volt.:4:


Méghozzá cseresznyefából készült. Volt egy szájhermonikám is. De a Mónikám nem szívlelte ha a számhoz vettem. Mást viszont kedvelt...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> Méghozzá cseresznyefából készült. Volt egy szájhermonikám is. De a Mónikám nem szívlelte ha a számhoz vettem. Mást viszont kedvelt...



Mónika tudott furulyázni?:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Rinka írta:


> Mónika tudott furulyázni?:4:


Ezért járt szolfézsra..


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

alberth írta:


> Ezért járt szolfézsra..



Nem gondoltam volna, hogy szükséges hozzá. Kottából játszott?:4:


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 6)

Rinka írta:


> Nem gondoltam volna, hogy szükséges hozzá. Kottából játszott?:4:


Jó füle volt, hallás után...


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

az az igazi hallás


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 6)

Rinka írta:


> Mónika tudott furulyázni?:4:


termeszetesen .....muzsikus lesz mint az apuka ;-)


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 6)

Akkor minden jót, Mónika.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

Rinka írta:


> Akkor minden jót, Mónika.


,,Régen lehullt, nem integet többé. Már a vonat is elfoszlik köddé..."  
Így leszek amnéziás lassacskán. De a kezem a bilibe ér... Jé, felébredtem, már valami dereng... Hány lyuk is volt Mónikán...?:4:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

alberth írta:


> ,,Régen lehullt, nem integet többé. Már a vonat is elfoszlik köddé..."
> Így leszek amnéziás lassacskán. De a kezem a bilibe ér... Jé, felébredtem, már valami dereng... Hány lyuk is volt Mónikán...?:4:


 
Kilenc   , vagy 11   , döntse el a békebíró!


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 7)

Engem ma reggel kellemes meglepetes ert . Lyukaim szama 3drb.al gyarapodott . Bal fulemben ketto a jobb fulemben 1 fulbevalo ekeskedik . Erre kedves Rinka es a tronolo kiralylany vezetett ra , hogy ezek a mulikak is beszamintandok az adomentessegbe .


----------



## Rinka (2007 Január 7)

FiFike írta:


> Engem ma reggel kellemes meglepetes ert . Lyukaim szama 3drb.al gyarapodott . Bal fulemben ketto a jobb fulemben 1 fulbevalo ekeskedik . Erre kedves Rinka es a tronolo kiralylany vezetett ra , hogy ezek a mulikak is beszamintandok az adomentessegbe .


 Miért van csak egy a jobb füledben?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 7)

Rinka írta:


> Miért van csak egy a jobb füledben?


 

Mert jobban szereti a balt.


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 7)

Rinka írta:


> Miért van csak egy a jobb füledben?


Azt hittem mar eszrevetted , hogy aszimetrikus vagyok ;-)


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

FiFike írta:


> Azt hittem mar eszrevetted , hogy aszimetrikus vagyok ;-)


Én biztosan az vagyok, mert lehet az egyik fülem lehet 0,0001 mm-rel rövidebb...


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

én azt a muzsikást szeretem aki furulyázáskor improzív


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

Anry írta:


> én azt a muzsikást szeretem aki furulyázáskor improzív


a tilinkózás már jócskán ez a kategória


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

na jó, de azt kimondottan nem jó, ha csak a zeneszerszám végét összenyálazzák, az nem jól végződik a muzsika szempontjából se, és műélvezet szempontjából se


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 7)

..mi csoda férfiak !!!...ilyen magas szinten érteni a zenéhez... nem vagytok Ti zenekritikusok?


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

böbike írta:


> ..mi csoda férfiak !!!...ilyen magas szinten érteni a zenéhez... nem vagytok Ti zenekritikusok?



A kritikus az, aki semmihez se ért

De speciel, ha furulya fúvásában is mi lennénk a nagy szekértők, hát az nagyon meleg lenne


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 7)

Anry írta:


> A kritikus az, aki semmihez se ért
> 
> De speciel, ha furulya fúvásában is mi lennénk a nagy szekértők, hát az nagyon meleg lenne


... akkor zenész lennél ...


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 7)

böbike írta:


> ... akkor zenész lennél ...



Nemműélvező


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 7)

Fiuk ! Valtoztak az idok !
Latom a fuvoshagszerekkel meggyult a bajotok . Figyelmetekbe ajanlom a huzos-vonos zeneszerszamok szakertoit , kik felejthetetlen zenei tudassal fognak a kedvetekben jarni .


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 7)

FiFike írta:


> Fiuk ! Valtoztak az idok !
> Latom a fuvoshagszerekkel meggyult a bajotok . Figyelmetekbe ajanlom a huzos-vonos zeneszerszamok szakertoit , kik felejthetetlen zenei tudassal fognak a kedvetekben jarni .


.. azt gondolom, itt a "felejthetetlen " szót kell aláhúzni...


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 7)

A vonósnégyesben én lennék a gitáros... :4:


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 8)

alberth írta:


> A vonósnégyesben én lennék a gitáros... :4:


 
En meg majd dobolok a fazekek tetejen, a fejemet meg elore hatra fogom utemesen rangatni


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> En meg majd dobolok a fazekek tetejen, a fejemet meg elore hatra fogom utemesen rangatni


 

Én meg a karmester leszek, s ringatózom jobbra-balra


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 8)

És ki fogja huzni a vonyokat


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

msanyi72 írta:


> És ki fogja huzni a vonyokat


Miert,vannak vonyok?


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2007 Január 8)

Táltos írta:


> Én meg a karmester leszek, s ringatózom jobbra-balra


 
Akkor ezzel a modszerrel alomba ringatunk mindenkit


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 8)

msanyi72 írta:


> És ki fogja huzni a vonyokat


Szerenyen megjegyzem .....Hegedus Gabriellanak szulettem ....en majd huzom ....a fiuk meg tancolnak 
Latjatok Alberth a pengetos szerszamot valasztotta 

Taltos egy jo kar-mester kell nekunk mert szedett-vedett a zenekar ;-)


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> Szerenyen megjegyzem .....Hegedus Gabriellanak szulettem ....en majd huzom ....a fiuk meg tancolnak
> Latjatok Alberth a pengetos szerszamot valasztotta
> 
> Taltos egy jo kar-mester kell nekunk mert szedett-vedett a zenekar ;-)


 
Majd gatyába rázom Őket. ha nem fogadnak szót, jön a pálca, varázspálca.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

Aha, a varazs hegedus.


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> Szerenyen megjegyzem .....Hegedus Gabriellanak szulettem ....en majd huzom ....a fiuk meg tancolnak
> Latjatok Alberth a pengetos szerszamot valasztotta
> 
> Taltos egy jo kar-mester kell nekunk mert szedett-vedett a zenekar ;-)


én meg leszek a nézőközönség!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

Kinszi írta:


> én meg leszek a nézőközönség!


 

Van eszed! az a legkönnyebb.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 8)

Táltos írta:


> Van eszed! az a legkönnyebb.


Hehehe,nem minden esetben.


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 8)

Táltos írta:


> Van eszed! az a legkönnyebb.


Azért választottam,, HAhaha! De tudok "kornyikálni" is... háttérzeneként!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 8)

Kinszi írta:


> Azért választottam,, HAhaha! De tudok "kornyikálni" is... háttérzeneként!


 
Akkor Te leszel a szopránista


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 9)

Kinszi írta:


> én meg leszek a nézőközönség!


Kibicnek semmi sem draga ..... 
Hatterzenet dur-mol es kan-dur hangnemben kerjuk  
:4:


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 9)

FiFike írta:


> Kibicnek semmi sem draga .....
> Hatterzenet dur-mol es kan-dur hangnemben kerjuk
> :4:


Oké, tőlem bármit kérhettek! Benne vagyok! (nyakig!) De most megyek aludni, mert itt alszom el! :..: Szia Fifike! Pussszzzzzzz 
(Azért azt megmondom, hogy a betegápolási költséget nem vállalom, sem siketség, sem pedig fejfájás miatt!):..:


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 9)

FiFike írta:


> Kibicnek semmi sem draga .....
> Hatterzenet dur-mol es kan-dur hangnemben kerjuk
> :4:


Bocsi, még utólag visszanéztem, és sajnálattal közlöm, hogy a DUR-MOL-ást nem tudom "bevállalni, mert az nekem csak felületesen megy!:4: 
De ha kapok előtte pezsgőt, akkor sikerülhet is, akár!


----------



## Melitta (2007 Január 9)

> De ha kapok előtte pezsgőt, akkor sikerülhet is, akár!:grin::grin::grin:


 
Pezsgot kaphatsz maradt szilveszterrol, de mas is van a raktarban ;bor sor palinka stb.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 9)

Pálinkás jóestét mindenkinek. Már hangolom a jó öreg gitáromat. Minél régebbi a fája annál szebben szól. Egy a baj: hiányzik a ,,G"-húr..., ja és még egy másik... Nem gond mert rájöttem hogy így is szól. :4:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 10)

Kinszi írta:


> Bocsi, még utólag visszanéztem, és sajnálattal közlöm, hogy a DUR-MOL-ást nem tudom "bevállalni, mert az nekem csak felületesen megy!:4:
> De ha kapok előtte pezsgőt, akkor sikerülhet is, akár!


 
Persze. hogy kapsz pezsgőt , de nem tegnap, hanem ma  .
Legfeljebb nem DUR-MOL-sz, henem KAR-MOL-sz.


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 11)

Mai napon eddig nem tudtam bejönni, mert a szerver nem volt elérhető!
Épp ezért rámjött a tízperces, ami 6 órán át tartott. Kényszerzubbony, hidegzuhany, sokkolás jött. De csak a purgálás segített valamicskét. Csilis beöntőlével. Mostmár van CanadaHun, csakhát mármeg mehetek aludni...
A kutyafáját! Azt a fűzfán fütyülő rézbaglyát! A teringettét neki...!!!! :4:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 12)

Kedves Alberth ! Ma mindenki hasonlo kezelesben reszesult . Egyesek szemei szikrat szornak , tuzet okadnak .... termeszetesen a csili hatasatol ;-)


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 12)

FiFike írta:


> Kedves Alberth ! Ma mindenki hasonlo kezelesben reszesult . Egyesek szemei szikrat szornak , tuzet okadnak .... termeszetesen a csili hatasatol ;-)


Még most kezdek lecsillapodni. Tegnap már csiliokádó hétfejű sárkány voltam. Minden királykisasszonyt elraboltam volna és nemigen álltam volna jót magamért. Ma már igencsak átvedlek egy joviális nevető Buddhává... 
Minden magas lónak másik oldala is van! :4: De hol itt a csili...?


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

Várjuk ki a végét! és nyugtával dicsérjük a napot ! 

Ha ma sem enged tíz körül belépni, akkor csatlakozom hozzád, s átalakulok tüzet okádó sárkánylánnyá!


----------



## alberth (2007 Január 12)

Táltos írta:


> Várjuk ki a végét! és nyugtával dicsérjük a napot !
> 
> Ha ma sem enged tíz körül belépni, akkor csatlakozom hozzád, s átalakulok tüzet okádó sárkánylánnyá!


Akkor bizony égni fog a vonal az egész interneten! :4:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

alberth írta:


> Akkor bizony égni fog a vonal az egész interneten! :4:


 
Éghetett is volna, akkor sem lett jobb megint sajna


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 13)

Figyeljetek meg milyen gyorsak leszunk , a 7vegen felfrissulunk ! Forrodroton jott az ertesites ;-) Addig nyugi-nyugi .......de jo nektek mar biztos csicsikaztok . Szep almokat , jo pihenest ....es rozsas csokokat !


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 13)

FiFike írta:


> Figyeljetek meg milyen gyorsak leszunk , a 7vegen felfrissulunk ! Forrodroton jott az ertesites ;-) Addig nyugi-nyugi .......de jo nektek mar biztos csicsikaztok . Szep almokat , jo pihenest ....es rozsas csokokat !


 Hat ez a nap Hire Fifi !!!  Ugy legyen ahogy irtad !` 
A` rozsas csokot add masnak , de en is puszillak


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 13)

Gabizita írta:


> Hat ez a nap Hire Fifi !!!  Ugy legyen ahogy irtad !`
> A` rozsas csokot add masnak , de en is puszillak


Szia Gabi.Inkognitoban berregsz???


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 13)

Teee druszam .....en csak kivantam a rozsas csokokat , mindenki ott hajtja be , szerzi , kapja ahol ....tudja ;-) es ahol jol esik neki 
cuuupppppppppppp


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 13)

Kepek lemaradtak


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 13)

Asszem a kozepso kepbol tudnek valasztani . 
De ahogy elnezem, ..... a feher lepedon O lenne mutatosabb . 
(a szinesen meg e'n ;-) )


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 13)

Bogyiii mi van ????  Berreg inkognitoban ???????  Ismered a kapca viccet ?:555:


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 13)

FiFike írta:


> Bogyiii mi van ????  Berreg inkognitoban ???????  Ismered a kapca viccet ?:555:


Bogyi mond a viccet.A kapcasat.


----------



## taksi (2007 Január 13)

Szia Fifike!

Én is kaphatok rózsás csókokat


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 13)

Amigo írta:


> Bogyi mond a viccet.A kapcasat.


Kapca vicc >??? Kapc a pofadra !!!!!!!  ;-)


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 13)

taksi írta:


> Szia Fifike!
> 
> Én is kaphatok rózsás csókokat


 Taksikam hat ez csak termeszetes , neked is van valasztasi lehetoseged , hogy kitol kered vagy kapod 
Kellemes 7veget kivanok ! cuuppppppp


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 18)

Jöttem nyugtatóért, altató szép szavakért...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Nyugis kis gumikuckóért...............Más topicban kifejtettem. Csak úgy mondtam.


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 18)

Tántika írta:


> Jöttem nyugtatóért, altató szép szavakért...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Nyugis kis gumikuckóért...............Más topicban kifejtettem. Csak úgy mondtam.


Itt beöntés a divat. Jól kipurgálják a pácienst, aztán jön a priznic-kezelés - kamillás gőzben... :4:


----------



## Tántika (2007 Április 23)

Itt állok, fázom, éhes vagyok, fáradt vagyok, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ideges vagyok..tessék gyógyikálni engem............

Hol az orvos? Befizettem a vizitdíjat!


----------



## Tántika (2007 Április 23)

*Cső Dokik!*

Ötputtonyos Aszú!




szerintem ez meggyógyítana mindenkit! Egészségetekre!





Katt a virágra


----------



## alberth (2007 Május 17)

Nálam lehet jelentkezni pálinkakúrára. Mindenki hozzon magával és töltse a poharamba. Én iszom meg, míg a beteg gyógyul...


----------



## alberth (2007 Július 11)

Ebben a szobában mindenért fizetni kell. Meg lett reformálva, így a hálapénz helyett vizitdíj a belépő, napidíj és étkezési költség jön hozzá. Ha sikerül a kezelés, akkor életfogytiglani túlélési adó sújtja a meggyógyultat. A megboldogulttól sajnos már nem lehet adót levonni. Pedig milyen jól jönne egy kis túlvilági vízum-adó-


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

Fájt a torkom, folyt az orrom, mégsem jöttem be ide. Most hogy jobban vagyok valamivel. bejöttem, mert már nem kell kezelni. Viszont én még kezelhetem a betegeket...:mrgreen:
Előbb 330 forint regiszrációs díjat kérek! Mindenki készítse elő a pénztárcáját! :mrgreen:


----------



## Melitta (2007 Október 9)

alberth írta:


> Fájt a torkom, folyt az orrom, mégsem jöttem be ide. Most hogy jobban vagyok valamivel. bejöttem, mert már nem kell kezelni. Viszont én még kezelhetem a betegeket...:mrgreen:
> Előbb 330 forint regiszrációs díjat kérek! Mindenki készítse elő a pénztárcáját! :mrgreen:


 
Rendben szedheted a penzt, de a canadahun kincses ladajaba nem elfelejteni betenni.


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

Melitta írta:


> Rendben szedheted a penzt, de a canadahun kincses ladajaba nem elfelejteni betenni.


Természetesen oda szántam, de úgy döntöttem, hogy az első kincsesládát, amit az elsüllyedt Titanicról felhozok, szintén felajánlom a CanadaHun számára. Csak nem tudom, vajon elfogadja e, ezt a csekélységet?:mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


----------



## Melitta (2007 Október 9)

alberth írta:


> Természetesen oda szántam, de úgy döntöttem, hogy az első kincsesládát, amit az elsüllyedt Titanicról felhozok, szintén felajánlom a CanadaHun számára. Csak nem tudom, vajon elfogadja e, ezt a csekélységet?:mrgreen::-D:mrgreen:


 
fontolora teszem hatha csak ocska vas az a lada, a tartalmat kuldheted mert az biztos erdekes lehet hisz a sos viz az konzerval


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

A luxushajó éttermének ezüst evőeszközei bizonyára értékesek, az van a ládában...


----------



## Melitta (2007 Október 9)

alberth írta:


> A luxushajó éttermének ezüst evőeszközei bizonyára értékesek, az van a ládában...


 
Akkor nem sokara "nagykanallal" eszunk


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 9)

Már a legközelebbi CanadaHun találkozón bevethető lesz, csak meg kell pucolni...


----------



## opati (2007 Október 9)

Hali!
Új vagyok a fórumon.
Ezt a topicot olvstam át a legalaposabban.
Nagyon király!
Ha felgyógyulok folytatom az olvasást.
Hozzászólni érdemben most nem tudok.
(Talán majd a kényszerkezelés után...)


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 10)

opati írta:


> Hali!
> Új vagyok a fórumon.
> Ezt a topicot olvstam át a legalaposabban.
> Nagyon király!
> ...


Egy jó beöntés mindent megold. A bélmosás kiviszi a méreganyagot a szervezetből és fiatalít is. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ilikek (2007 Október 10)

Beöntés, fujj!!!! Milyen doki az ilyen? Más megoldás nincs??????????? 
.......
.......
Én inkább egy jó kis .... masszázsra gondolok! Hmm! Fiatalít is és megszabadít a méreganyagoktól is.

Mi a véleményed?


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 10)

Beöntés előtt, vagy után szeretnéd a masszázst? Én előtte nem ajánlom, mert akkor a masszázst többször félbe kell szakítani. Talán egy welness-szalon remek hely lesz...


----------



## elke (2007 Október 12)

nem tudom talán mégis közben kéne a beöntéssel belül pezseg a masszázzsal meg kívül pezseg de egy kis fülmosás még fokozhatná az élményt


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 12)

Az igazi gyógyulást meghozhatja a purgálás utáni ,,elvonulás", remetehét /beszéd, mosakodás nélkül/, elzárkózás a magány csendjébe... Belső munka...


----------



## bogaras (2007 Október 22)

A beöntés kettős öröm. A beteg jobban lesz tőle ( kicsit később ), a többi jelenlévő meg remekül szórakozik rajta .


----------



## alberth (2007 Október 23)

bogaras írta:


> A beöntés kettős öröm. A beteg jobban lesz tőle ( kicsit később ), a többi jelenlévő meg remekül szórakozik rajta .


Azért ,,futni" beöntés nélkül is lehet. Mindenki járt már így, bizonyára. És megkönnyebbülés elérni a várva-várt ülőkét...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## bogaras (2007 November 2)

alberth írta:


> Azért ,,futni" beöntés nélkül is lehet. Mindenki járt már így, bizonyára. És megkönnyebbülés elérni a várva-várt ülőkét...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


....csak a nagy sietségben ne felejtse el az ember felhajtani a fedelet.....


----------



## alberth (2007 December 14)

bogaras írta:


> ....csak a nagy sietségben ne felejtse el az ember felhajtani a fedelet.....


És ha foglalt, mert épp ülnek rajta, akkor ott a bili.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lozsu (2008 Augusztus 19)

hm....en nem.....en csak itt hallgatoztam es nem vok beteg...csak...
szep napot nektek!


----------



## MoonLite (2008 Szeptember 11)

Tessék kiengedniiiiii !!!! Azért mert engem az Intergallaktikus Tanács küldött Micimackoval történő szubtéri egyeztetésre,azért még nem kellett volna itt ragadnom....nanu..nanu


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 Szeptember 11)

alberth írta:


> Egy jó beöntés mindent megold. A bélmosás kiviszi a méreganyagot a szervezetből és fiatalít is. :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Nos ha fiatalít is akkor én repetázom belőle.


----------



## 1s2o1l (2008 Szeptember 25)

ááááááá nem tudom letölteni áááááá


----------



## 1s2o1l (2008 Szeptember 25)

megbolondulok hamarosaN


----------



## 1s2o1l (2008 Szeptember 25)

viszlát mkinek köszi.


----------



## SzySzaGates (2008 Október 12)

*.*

juj, zubbony x)


----------



## babus86 (2008 Október 25)

hmm


----------



## dzsingi (2009 Június 5)

Jöjj néhany oras napsütes...


----------



## dzsingi (2009 Június 5)

Jöjj néhany óras napsütes...


----------



## Szatvacyla (2009 Június 9)

Új voltam a klinikán. Odamentem a nővérhez, és megkérdeztem hogy hol van a házirend? Azt mondta, ki van függesztve az ideggyógyászaton....folyosó vége, balra.


----------



## orsiw (2009 Július 21)

"Figyelj Szivi, ha ügyesen kevered a kártyákat, fődíjként megnyerheted a testem."
"Hagyd inkább az orvosi intézetre"
Na,na, ez melyik filmből van? A nyertes fődíja: egy tavaly augusztusi BKV bérlet


----------



## elke (2009 November 30)

Melitta írta:


> Betojtunk betojtunk , egy kis kezelestol?
> Pedig mar a sokkolot a hidegvizes zuhanyt , a beonto slagot elokeszitettem.
> Jo lesz ha befejezzuk a vallasos dolgokat mielott valamelyik muszlim igazhitu barbar a sejhajunkba nem dug egy bombat.
> A legjobb ha visszaterunk az eredeti szabalyunkhoz hogy nem foglalkozunk vallassal,mert art a szepsegunknek.
> ...




Kezelést kérek legjobban a kómát bírnám vagy egy hétig:lol:


----------



## davidka1983 (2009 December 4)

H1N1 ellenes kezeles van??

Minden bajra legjobb gyogyszer a palinka!!jo sok palinka


----------



## Ilka 51 (2009 December 17)

davidka1983 írta:


> H1N1 ellenes kezeles van??
> 
> Minden bajra legjobb gyogyszer a palinka!!jo sok palinka



Há ez nem H1, mindössze ma többet szellőztettem a kelleténél. 
Háááááááááááááááápci! Háááááááááááááááápci! Brrrrr.
Kérek szépen egy hőmérést és 2 dl forró teát!
Na, jó! Legyen egy kupica pálinka is... Idén még úgysem volt.


----------



## cefó (2009 December 31)

Lágy esőben, tömör ködben, pityókásan, mély gödörben, Szilveszternek nehéz napján, négykézláb az árok partján, átölelem a világot, Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!


----------



## Melitta (2009 December 31)

elke írta:


> Kezelést kérek legjobban a kómát bírnám vagy egy hétig:lol:


Kizart dolog,szilveszterkor tancra fel pezsgot behuteni.a mai gyogyszereket a rotyibe lehuzni es elni elvezni az eletetMA ugyis kimenot kapott mindenki a zartosztalyrol.kiss


----------



## elke (2010 Január 5)

kóma helyett vitaminpakolás? Melittám kiss 

U.I. A zártosztály nyitva marad ?


----------



## Melitta (2010 Január 5)

Na, na hogy nyitva maradt,nem mentem, en sem sehova.
/csak nem reklamoztam, nehogy megzavarjanak almodozasaimban, mert konnyen elszall a rozsaszinu almok/


----------



## elke (2010 Január 5)

annak aki hagyja:lol: annak elszáll Itt meg az idősek szexeltek mentem volna insulint adni és rájuknyitottam mivel a koppantásra asztmondták szabad! Szép dolog a szerelem!!! El is szívtam 3 cigit hogy elinduljak ujra a fejlődésben:lol:


----------



## Ferencv123 (2010 Január 18)

Remek jelenet lehetett!! 
Filmbe való)


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 8)

> *annak aki hagyja:lol: annak elszáll:smile: Itt meg az idősek szexeltek mentem volna insulint adni és rájuknyitottam mivel a koppantásra asztmondták szabad! Szép dolog a szerelem!!! El is szívtam 3 cigit hogy elinduljak ujra a fejlődésben:lol:​
> 
> 
> 
> *




Roncsderby.....gerantologiai sex show kifulladasig....hatha ..hatha ...most talan sikerul.


----------



## elke (2012 Október 8)

micsoda sikerül? a betegkezelés vagy valami más?????


----------

